# Setting to Success 2015



## Blairx0 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi ladies!!!!*

*Welcome to the “Setting to Success” 2015 Challenge*​


I wanted to create a thread for us ladies striving to achieve hair goals through setting. I named this challenge specifically because I want to welcome all ladies, including those who use: rollers, curlformers, pun curls, pillow rollers, flexi rods, or whatever else to set their hair.

I think setting offers an outstanding way to style and maintain the health of hair! I have seen this first hand when I slacked on setting in 2014. This will be an open challenge and while I will be rolling away all of 2015 feel free to drop in with a question, show off your success, or set all the way through the year. 

The Guidelines

1.Join the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post and I'll add you to the list.
2.The challenge will officially begin December 31, 2014 and run til December 31, 2016
3.The challenge is open to join at any time. So join whenever! 
4.Post pictures with updates, style ideas, and and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.
5.*STAY ENCOURAGED!! *

**Update Dates**
December 31st (2014)
March 31st
June 30th
September 30th
and end of the year reveal December 31st (2015)

*For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions:
Current hair length:
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:
Current Setting method and styling choices:
Current Setting products:
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
How long do you plan to set?:
Post a beginning picture*​


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 18, 2014)

Reference links:

Curlformers/Flexi Rods:
Past curl formers challenge
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=600403
Discussion of curlformer vs. flexi rods
http://yourafricaisshowing.blogspot....rlformers.html
Perfecting flexi rods
http://longing4length.com/2011/12/ge...0-minutes.html
http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/07/na...i-rod-set.html

Rolleretting General

Past rollersetting challenges and threads 
reviews of rollers>http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=94902
rollersetting 2012> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=583579
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=647221
rolling faster> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=514363 
Setting to Success 2013 Challenge > http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=654531
Setting to Success 2014 Challenge 

An index of web resources for tips and tricks!
http://longing4length.com/2011/12/ti...cl-videos.html

Roller setting relaxed:
Q& A about rollersetting
http://www.ultrablackhair.com/ubh2/i...l-relaxed-hair
Method
http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.co...rollerset.html

Rollersetting Natural:

Blog I found helpful
http://www.curlyincolorado.com/2011/...at-i-have.html
Youtube fave old video and links to new video
http://www.mahoganycurls.com/2012/03...ural-hair.html


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 18, 2014)

AnjelLuvsUBabe 
 Babygrowth 
 Beautified16 
 brownb83 
 Cherry89 
 cherryhair123 
coilyhaircutie 
 divinefavor 
 DoDo 
 Eboni801 
faithVA 
flyygirlll2 
 girlonfire 
 H4irHappy 
 HairPleezeGrow 
Kimbosheart 
 Lisa 
 Lucie 
lulu97 
MileHighDiva 
 missyrayne19 
 mzteaze 
naturalagain2 
 Nazaneen 
PlainJane 
Prettymetty 
Rozlewis 
Saludable84 
 sissimpson 
 topnotch1010 
 veesweets
vevster 
 winona


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm back! Cut off all my color damaged hair so I can set again. 

Back at NL hoping for full APL.

Will be setting weekly.

Using miss Jesse's to set using perm rods then small rollers.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Current hair length: *Scrapping MBL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* natural
*Current Setting method and styling choices:* curlformers when I want to flat iron, magnetic rollers, hour glass rollers. Plan to mostly bun with occasionally twist out or flat iron job.
*Current Setting products:* Darcy's leave in. Flax seed gel or foam for hold.
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *I would like to maintain protein moisture balance and protect my ends
*How long do you plan to set?: *ALL YEAR LONG!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 18, 2014)

I would like to join. I think this will be the only challenge I will be joining for 2015.

Current hair length: *APL*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed*

Current Setting method and styling choices: 

*Magnetic Rollers
Flexi Rod Sets
Perm Rods
*
Current Setting products: 

*SSI Tahitian Vanilla and Coconut leave-in conditioner
SSI Coco Creme Leave-In or Giovanni Direct Leave-In Conditioner
Chi Silk Infusion or One N Only Argan Oil Treatment or Organix Coconut Milk Serum
Cream of Nature w/ Argan Oil Wrap Foaming Lotion or Kera Care Setting Lotion*

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *Keep my hair strands straight to prevent tangles and knots so I can easily remove shed hairs so I can ultimately retain length and get to BSL*

How long do you plan to set?: *Set Bi weekly*


----------



## Kimbosheart (Dec 18, 2014)

*Current hair length:*BSB
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural 
*Current Setting method and styling choices: *I had a set back with wearing wash n go's for 6 months. They were super cute but my hair likes straight. I use magnetic rollers and the mohawk method. Right now, I'm using old school mend conditioner and IC aloe deep conditioner. Both are super light proteins but my hair loves them. I prepoo with a hot EVCO and EVOO mix. Wash with giovanni deep moisture shampoo. DC with heat for about 30 minutes. Then rollerset with Argan Oil 7-1 leave in spray and foam setting lotion. Then I use tresemme thermal protection before I flat iron. So fair my hair is loving this. Every other night, I put a little EVCO/EVOO on my ends and seal with EQP mango butter. At night, I pin curl it and use a little bit of oil sheen before I tie it up. All of these products are super old school but they work so well in my hair. The breakage has stopped and my hair just looks so much healthier. 
*Current Setting products:* See above 
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:*I want to see my crown area get longer and healthier. Overall I'd like to end the year at MBL
*How long do you plan to set?:* All year, every 5-7 days. 
*Post a beginning picture:* I'll pass thank you


----------



## faithVA (Dec 18, 2014)

*Current hair length: *NL (finally)

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural

*Current Setting method and styling choices:* I'm all over the place. I use curlformers, magnetic rollers and perm rods. I have flexi rods but need to practice. For at least the first quarter I will be doing a combination of flat twist and curls until my back grows out. 

*Current Setting products:* I just use whatever right now. My hair is fine with anything without glycerin at this length.

*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:* Just need to get to SL. Can't rollerset consistently until my back is long enough to put up.

*How long do you plan to set?: *Initially once a month for at least the 1st and 2nd quarter. Will have to re-evaluate as my hair grows.

*Post a beginning picture:*


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is my starting pic












This is my set from today that i will use to bun


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 18, 2014)

I really need to get back into setting my hair.  I've been really really lazy with my hair this year.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 18, 2014)

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: I have Jumbo perm rods I have never used
Current Setting products: I haven't worked that out yet
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Maintaining stretched hairstyles in order to minimize tangles
How long do you plan to set?: If it works out, every 1-2 weeks


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm in...

Current hair length: SL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural 
Current Setting method and styling choices: Curlformers 
Current Setting products: Jane Carter setting foam
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: traditional rollerset 
How long do you plan to set?: once a month until I'm comfortable enough to do it more often 

I dont have any pics of my haur set but here's a str8 hair pic from today and a wet hair pic from earlier in the week to track my progress. Sorry these aren't the best but this is all I got lol. My photographers  are in school.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 18, 2014)

*Current hair length: APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: natural

Current Setting method and styling choices: 
I get magnetic rollersets at the salon, but I only use flexirods, satin rollers and snap and gos at home
Current Setting products: Chi Keratin Mist and Chi Silk Infusion. Occasionally I use Neutrogena Silk touch cream too

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I would like to strengthen my hair and maintain thickness as I gain length

How long do you plan to set?:  All year. I get monthly salon sets and in between I set it myself

First pic: tonight's set on satin rollers for loose waves tomorrow
Second pic: current length*


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 18, 2014)

Current hair length: MBL Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Textlaxed  
Current Setting method and styling choices: Pony tail roller set 
Current Setting products: Inphenom Mist, It's a 10 leave in, Keratase Oleo Relax serum. There are others, but I've used these more.
 Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Stretch my roots, smoother set, perfect my sets in general and maybe finally learn to do the Mohawk method cause I really can't do it to save my life lol. I typically do it in quadrants when I've done a full set.
 How long do you plan to set?: Every other week but I will rotate between setting and tension blow drying on cool. 
Post a beginning picture  



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## girlonfire (Dec 19, 2014)

Prettymetty you are so cute!!


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 19, 2014)

Current hair length: 
- APL (not full)

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: 
- Transitioning, 1 year post 

Current Setting method and styling choices:
- I own flexi rods, perm rods, satin rollers, and magnetic rollers 

Current Setting products:
- keracare foam wrap, lottibody, purchasing Nairobi this weekend 

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
- EVERYTHING. I joined the 2014 challenge last year and still have YET to do a successful roller set. 
- my biggest issue is finding a product/method to lay the hair smooth on the roller. That is what I struggle with the most. Maybe i need to use smaller rollers? 

How long do you plan to set?: At least once a month 

Post a beginning picture
Will add pic in January


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 19, 2014)

Waves from satin rollers. The waves will get looser as the day goes by


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm in. I'm going to keep joining until I get it right! Even set a weave.
Current hair length: SL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: texlaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices: Magnetic rollers and flexi rods/perm rods
Current Setting products: Salerm 21, Motions foam, KCKT, Lottabody (if I can get it to work for me)
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Smooth hair, length retention, bouncy bodacious hair
How long do you plan to set? All year round

Y'all please help me not to give up. My hair loves it when someone else does it but I need to learn it myself. I need bigger rollers now.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 19, 2014)

Current hair length: BSL/MBL  Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed Current Setting method and styling choices: I don't do a traditional Mohawk but it's not far from it. I'll try to post a picture. 
Current Setting products: I like Inprenom treatment most, Chi Silk Infusion and IC heat straightening spray.
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: just longer hair that maintains and retains thought roller setting. 
 How long do you plan to set?: until I get tired Post a beginning picture


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2014)

I was tired of my straight hair so I washed and roller set today. Want to wear my curls for a few days, so I used a small amount of foam for hold. Got some flaking in the crown but it went away after I moisturized and threw it in a ponytail.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2014)

Ooooookkkkk deet da deet! Reading is fundamental! Meant for that last post to be in the 2014 thread. Oh well heyyyyyyy yall!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 20, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Ooooookkkkk deet da deet! Reading is fundamental! Meant for that last post to be in the 2014 thread. Oh well heyyyyyyy yall!



Your hair looks beautiful lulu97


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 20, 2014)

I can't stay away from my beloved roller setting, so I'm in it to win it! 

Current hair length:
Past waist shooting for hip by the end of 2015

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:
75% natural, 25% relaxed

Current Setting method and styling choices:
*Magnetic snap on rollers---main goal is a healthy form of  stretching for braided protective styles such as french braids, crown braids, goddess braids & occasional mega buns & twists.
*Flexi rods
*Perm rods on dry hair only

Current Setting products:
Magnetic sets: if just stretching, I only use conditioner. If I want to wear the curls, I'll use a foam setting product
Flexi rods/perm rods: conditioner & Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
Health by minimizing direct heat & length by keeping my ends smooth & moisturized

How long do you plan to set?:
1 to every 2 weeks year round except summer. I co wash more in the summer and set maybe once a month. 

Post a beginning picture
Length wise I'll post a starting picture before the end of the year. Here is a picture of day 2 roller set hair from today.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 20, 2014)

Current hair length: Grazing APL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: Magnetic rollers to stretch for a braid out or to prep for flat ironing. Would like to try flexi rods and curlformers again
Current Setting products: SSI coco cream leave in, nairobi foam wrap
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Manageability, retention, my rolling technique (specifically getting my ends smoother)
How long do you plan to set?: Im thinking at least every two weeks for the year
Post a beginning picture


----------



## missyrayne19 (Dec 20, 2014)

I think I wanna do this. Roller sets and I are basically attached at the hip anyway so why not?  Be back later with my deets.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 21, 2014)

Last night's roller-setting rendezvous using Elasta QP setting foam and pink magnetic rollers. Dried on high speed/warm


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 21, 2014)

Beautiful results bronzephoenix


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 21, 2014)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Your hair looks beautiful lulu97



flyygirlll2 Thanks Lady! I tried to add the *blows kisses* emoji but on my phone. lmbo!


----------



## lenu80 (Dec 21, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Last night's roller-setting rendezvous using Elasta QP setting foam and pink magnetic rollers. Dried on high speed/warm



So pretty!


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 21, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Last night's roller-setting rendezvous using Elasta QP setting foam and pink magnetic rollers. Dried on high speed/warm



So pretty!!!


----------



## GeminiGem (Dec 21, 2014)

My first almost perfect roller set!!! Lol Only took about a year to get it figured out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 21, 2014)

GeminiGem said:


> My first almost perfect roller set!!! Lol Only took about a year to get it figured out.
> 
> View attachment 289355
> 
> ...



Looks great! What kind of rollers did you use?


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thinking about doing flat twist with rollers are on the end, but nervous about doing it on wet hair. Maybe stretched hair and then dampen it some?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 21, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Last night's roller-setting rendezvous using Elasta QP setting foam and pink magnetic rollers. Dried on high speed/warm



Pretty results. Love it.


----------



## toaster (Dec 21, 2014)

Blairx0 that's how I do my hair every time I wash it. I rinse my DC, tshirt dry for 20 minutes, and then do 8 flat twists with satin rollers on the ends with my leave in and shea butter to seal. The key is to not use too much product. You should be dry after an hour under the dryer.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 21, 2014)

toaster said:


> Blairx0 that's how I do my hair every time I wash it. I rinse my DC, tshirt dry for 20 minutes, and then do 8 flat twists with satin rollers on the ends with my leave in and shea butter to seal. The key is to not use too much product. You should be dry after an hour under the dryer.



Eta. I just read your post again...you clearly as already answered my question. I am going to try and post pictures. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GeminiGem (Dec 21, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Looks great! What kind of rollers did you use?



Halo rollers


----------



## bronzephoenix (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------



## Eboni801 (Dec 21, 2014)

Current hair length: APL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Transitioning 
Current Setting method and styling choices: flexis and curlformers 
Current Setting products: setting lotion 
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: getting to MBL!
How long do you plan to set?: once every 2 weeks 
Post a beginning picture[/QUOTE]


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

I did a curlformer set on dry hair. It came out well even with having type 4 hair creme in. I didn't retain a lot in the back due to a lot of damage but its longer than the beginning of the year so I will take it.


----------



## winona (Dec 21, 2014)

I really need to start posting more again.  I just cut off about 3inches of hair because I wasn't satisfied with the way my ends looked :O. So 2015 I'm looking to get my 3 inches back healthy and strong.    I'm under the dryer with keratase oleo leavin and apb Ayurvedic oil.  I wash elucence mb poo and dc with apb Ayurvedic mud mask.  I will post pics of my hair tomorrow when I take out the rollers


ETA Photos I like to use smaller rollers because I can get root super straight


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I did a curlformer set on dry hair. It came out well even with having type 4 hair creme in. I didn't retain a lot in the back due to a lot of damage but its longer than the beginning of the year so I will take it.



Wow this looks great faith. Your hair is growing beautifully. Your set came out so smooth.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Wow this looks great faith. Your hair is growing beautifully. Your set came out so smooth.



Thank you. Yeah my curlformer sets come out straighter then when I tried to press it. Maybe I will continue to do them on dry hair.


----------



## winona (Dec 21, 2014)

Current hair length: Scrapping BSL again:/ Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: natural Current Setting method and styling: French mesh rollers and braids (goddess/French) . Plan to braid with occasionally flat iron job. Current Setting products: Apb/keratase/Dudley PCA leave in. Flax seed gel/KeraCare/Nairobi roller foam for hold. Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I would like to maintain protein moisture balance and protect my ends How long do you plan to set?: FOREVA

ETA photo I had to pull my hair around to show length since this a fresh set.


----------



## winona (Dec 21, 2014)

What type of comb are y'all using to comb hair while rollersetting?  I'm using a wide tooth pin tail comb but I'm wondering if that is why my ends were looking cray


----------



## faithVA (Dec 21, 2014)

winona said:


> What type of comb are y'all using to comb hair while rollersetting?  I'm using a wide tooth pin tail comb but I'm wondering if that is why my ends were looking cray



I use two combs but both on the smaller end. I use the first to remove any tangles and then use a rattail to smooth my ends.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

I put my hair up to extend my curls


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm 10 weeks post. I did a perm rod set yesterday.

I prepooed overnight night with Coconut Oil
Cowashed with SSI Blueberry Cowash Conditioner (let it sit for 15 mins under a cap before rinsing).
Then sprayed my hair with Aveda brilliant damage control spray, 2 pumps of SSI Coco Creme Leave in Conditioner and half pump of Organix Coconut Milk Anti Breakage Serum (focusing on my ends mostly).

To set I used Keracare Setting Lotion diluted with water.

I didn't get to take a pic yesterday when I took them out but here is day 2...


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2014)

^^Very pretty curls and they really held up well for your 2nd day.

I need to get one of those nets


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2014)

winona said:


> What type of comb are y'all using to comb hair while rollersetting?  I'm using a wide tooth pin tail comb but I'm wondering if that is why my ends were looking cray



winona For the last 2 months, I have put my comb down. I will only pull out the small tooth rat tail comb for my ends only if needed.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 22, 2014)

faithVA Thanks! I didn't really think I needed the net until I went on and used it now I love it. It keeps your rollers in place instead of expanding out when you hair is drying.


----------



## winona (Dec 22, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> winona For the last 2 months, I have put my comb down. I will only pull out the small tooth rat tail comb for my ends only if needed.



How of you get the roots smooth without a comb?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2014)

winona said:


> How of you get the roots smooth without a comb?



Tension, years of practice & wine! lmbo There are still a few kinks as you see in the hair overall but it's good enough for me.


----------



## girlonfire (Dec 24, 2014)

Im baaaaaaack lol

Current length: past waist (essentially)
Natural
I use predominantly magnetic rollers but I've got flexi rods, perm rods and curl formers so I'll be dabbling

Current setting products: it's a 10 leave in, joico k-pak smoothing balm. 

I would like to get my routine down to a science. I want to perfect it so that if I have no interruptions. I can get it done in 3 hrs 15 min max. I want to get to hip length which may be my final goal, we'll see. I would like to have more even, fuller hair.

I plan to set bi-weekly. I've learned my lesson about avoiding wash day. No no no. Last year I found some styles that I wanted to try so every now and then I'll be doing that. A wig or two, maybe some faux locs.

Starting pics

Yea my bathroom is a hot mess. Catch me in the that girl challenge trying to get it together.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 26, 2014)

Currently mentally preparing myself to do a pony tail roller set this weekend...


----------



## veesweets (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought 3 packs of perm rods. Trying to decide if that will be enough?


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 26, 2014)

I saw these on pintrest and I really wanna wear my hair like this all summer


----------



## GeminiGem (Dec 26, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> I saw these on pintrest and I really wanna wear my hair like this all summer



I can't get my hair smooth on those rollers to save my life!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 26, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> I saw these on pintrest and I really wanna wear my hair like this all summer



Lovely, but the freshest relaxer would be required. Natural girl cant dream of such


----------



## winona (Dec 27, 2014)

Used a wide tooth comb working my way to trying no comb:O. I'm not bold enough yet.  My tension is on point but I need to try no comb when I have plenty of time to redo just in case.  I barely have time for once a week and I can't look busted for an entire week.

ETA
I didn't shampoo.  Hair was feeling too thirsty
DCed with redken all soft heavy cream.  Detangled and cowashed with elucence moisture benefits conditioner
Rinse set with keratase oleo relax leave in, apb Ayurvedic cream and water
French mesh rollers, metal clips and covers
Will sit under dryer for 20-30mins and sleep in rollers (. I'm sure I'm a regret it but a girl is tired)


----------



## winona (Dec 27, 2014)

Boooo woke up with a headache. these rollers are too heavy to sleep in:/. I like the smaller rollers because my hair is left fluffy.  I also can't get my roots as good because I run out of space on my head to attach the rollers to the scalp(hope that makes sense).  So I will probably only use the huge blue when I want to flat iron until my hair gets much longer


----------



## GeminiGem (Dec 27, 2014)

Has anyone had luck with hair picks and halo/hourglass rollers? I can't figure them out to save my life!


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Dec 27, 2014)

GeminiGem said:


> Has anyone had luck with hair picks and halo/hourglass rollers? I can't figure them out to save my life!


 
GeminiGem I have great luck with roller picks. You have to learn how to put them in without ripping your hair and without causing pain to your scalp. When inserted correctly, they provide just enough tension without hurting you. You have to put them in the opposite direction of the direction you rolled your hair. I have attached a picture of the hair picks that I use for those big holes in the hourglass rollers. In my opinion, they provide the best hold for these particular rollers. I have also attached a close up picture of my roller set so you can see how I insert my hair picks. For bigger rollers like the Aqua one, I usually insert the hair picks starting on the inside of the roller and push it through to my scalp. For smaller rollers like the yellow ones, I usually insert them starting on the outside and push it through the inside, through another hole, and to my scalp. My signature, if you are using the LHCF website and not the LHCF app, also contains a picture of my roller set. I hope this helps you!


----------



## GeminiGem (Dec 27, 2014)

PerFicMsFit said:


> GeminiGem I have great luck with roller picks. You have to learn how to put them in without ripping your hair and without causing pain to your scalp. When inserted correctly, they provide just enough tension without hurting you. You have to put them in the opposite direction of the direction you rolled your hair. I have attached a picture of the hair picks that I use for those big holes in the hourglass rollers. In my opinion, they provide the best hold for these particular rollers. I have also attached a close up picture of my roller set so you can see how I insert my hair picks. For bigger rollers like the Aqua one, I usually insert the hair picks starting on the inside of the roller and push it through to my scalp. For smaller rollers like the yellow ones, I usually insert them starting on the outside and push it through the inside, through another hole, and to my scalp. My signature, if you are using the LHCF website and not the LHCF app, also contains a picture of my roller set. I hope this helps you!



Thanks! Those are the exact picks and rollers I have. I will just keep trying.


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Dec 27, 2014)

GeminiGem said:


> Thanks! Those are the exact picks and rollers I have. I will just keep trying.


 GeminiGem No problem! Those nubs in the middle of this particular roller pick make all the difference for me. The other roller picks I have tried with these rollers just fall right out because they are too thin. Keep trying! You can do it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 27, 2014)

It feels so good sitting up under my dryer right now...I'm all warm and toasty. I love setting in the winter when it's freezing outside.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 27, 2014)

All I do it sets and buns. That's it. I'm here for it!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 27, 2014)

Today's set. No comb was used...not even on my ends. I think I mastered the no comb roller set y'all. Hair smoother than Maxwell's singing voice. lmbo


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 27, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Today's set. No comb was used...not even on my ends. I think I mastered the no comb roller set y'all. Hair smoother than Maxwell's singing voice. lmbo



LOL @ smoother than Maxwell's signing voice. Pretty! I was using no combs for a while at first when I was doing roller sets then stopped. I  might need to start doing that again after seeing your pretty hair.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 27, 2014)

I wasn't able to finish my roller set. I'm able to do it better on the looser textures but when I get to my 4b area I can't get it smooth at all. My hair is veryyyy tightly coiled. I'm going to buy a fine tooth comb and try again. I think that was the problem.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 27, 2014)

*Current hair length*: Thick, healthy APL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*: Natural 3c/4a
*Current Setting method and styling choices*: Many
- Flexirods 
- Regular rollers (for ponytail sets)
- Curlformers: special occasions only (they get my roots bone straight but are awful on my ends)

*Current Setting products*:
- Kinky curly knot today + aloe vera juice in a spray bottle: I use this to set after I wash my hair
- Camille Rose Naturals Whipped Aloe: I spritz with water then seal with this to set my dry hair mid-week
- Aloe vera gel: I use this when I'm on the road/out of other products
- Joico Smoothing Balm: I want to try this for setting pre-flat iron. 

*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve*: 
 My goals are...
1. Perfect my flat ironing routine: I want light, bouncy sets with straight roots and strands that do not stick together. For some reason my strands always seem to "stick" together. I'm working on it. 
2. Rotate curly & straight hair styles. The first two weeks of the month, I will wear my hair straight (roller set and flat iron). The second two weeks I will wear my hair curly.
3. Trim my ends once a month - 1/8" off every month. 
4. Try this saran-wrap twist-out.
5. Drink 2 vegetable smoothies a week. I'm going to try to work my way up to drinking a veggie smoothie every day. My skin and hair love veggies, and it's easier for me to drink them than to eat them. 

*How long do you plan to set?*: Every wash day. I plan to wash every 2 weeks.

*Post a beginning picture*

(_flat-ironing a ponytail rollerset- shrinkage is cray_)


(_curly bun_)


(_my hair, APL in November 2014_)


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 28, 2014)

topnotch1010 

Happy to have you back! I will be looking forward to you sets as they were always so great!

lulu97
Hair is looking good, as always. Setting in the winter is so relaxing! You no comb sets are lovely. I am sure your hair loves it too. 

faithVA
I hope you hang out more with us this year! Your curly set looked great! I even stalked you into the SL 2015 thread and saw the your pinup was nice too

coilyhaircutie Your hair is so full! I hope your dry time isn't forever and a day! 

winona I like your pin up! When my hair was shorter that was one of my go to styles. I don't know why I abandoned it, but your pic reminds me it should make a come back for winter PS'in


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Dec 28, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Lovely, but the freshest relaxer would be required. Natural girl cant dream of such


 
they are both natural


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 28, 2014)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> they are both natural



I must be doing something wrong. Without direct heat my tight curls would never stretch that taunt heat free...or so I think. Guess I should try and prove myself wrong


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 28, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

Your hair is  and it's longer than APL!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 28, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> coilyhaircutie
> 
> Your hair is  and it's longer than APL!



Thank you MileHighDiva! :blush3: 
That makes me feel so proud. I've been beating myself up over not gaining that much length this year, but my hair health has definitely improved A LOT this year- it's definitely thicker. I think the thickness makes it look longer than it is. I'm not BSL yet, but I'm just a couple inches away.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 28, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> topnotch1010
> 
> 
> coilyhaircutie Your hair is so full! I hope your dry time isn't forever and a day!



Thank you Blairx0!  It does take forever to dry now to tell you the truth ahaha. but i guess that's a good thing- it means my hair has gotten thicker and healthier this year.


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey ladies! For anyone having trouble with using roller picks with hourglass rollers, I found the following tutorial last night! Enjoy! 

http://youtu.be/TsOBQ6NCiu8


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Dec 28, 2014)

coilyhaircutie What do the Curlformers do to your ends?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 28, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> faithVA
> I hope you hang out more with us this year!



I hope to be in here more as well. Since I wash twice a week, I'm struggling with my styling regimen. After the cold weather passes I will see if and how I can fit setting in more often. I love the results but its a lot of work to just keep for 3 days. We shall see.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 28, 2014)

PerFicMsFit said:


> coilyhaircutie What do the Curlformers do to your ends?



*ETA*: PerFicMsFit

Here's how my hair turns out after a good curlformer set:



Shiny, full of body, with flat roots. But for some reason, my ends were always a frizzy. I used to ignored my frizzy ends because most of my hair looked good. But I think that curlformers *may* have contributed to thinning out my ends. I'm not 100% sure, and this is just what I have observed for *my* hair - maybe other people's hair thrives on curlformers. I wish mine did. I have 5 packs of curlformers in my closet (lol yeah, it's bad... ), and I used to set with them every wash day. 

But I didn't retain that much length this year, and a primary reason for that was because my ends were so raggedy and I kept having to cut more inches off than I wanted to. I DC every wash day and I handle my ends with care, so my hypothesis is that the hair tools I use were to blame. My guess is that my ends tangle and knot up in the curlformer since I can't get my ends as smooth inside the curlformer vs on a regular roller or flexirod. So I'm going to stop using my curlformers and Denman brush in 2015 and see how my hair does.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Dec 28, 2014)

I did a pony tail roller set today. I used Komaza  Vitamin Reign Leave in, Inphenom Mist, and Phyto Keratin Damage Repair Serum on my ends. My roots will not lay flat or smooth out for the life of  me. Still a work in progress with these sets.


----------



## GeminiGem (Dec 28, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> ETA: PerFicMsFit
> 
> Here's how my hair turns out after a good curlformer set:
> 
> ...



I had to give up on curlformers too. My ends always looked bad.


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Dec 28, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> ETA: PerFicMsFit  Here's how my hair turns out after a good curlformer set:  Shiny, full of body, with flat roots. But for some reason, my ends were always a frizzy. I used to ignored my frizzy ends because most of my hair looked good. But I think that curlformers may have contributed to thinning out my ends. I'm not 100% sure, and this is just what I have observed for *my* hair - maybe other people's hair thrives on curlformers. I wish mine did. I have 5 packs of curlformers in my closet (lol yeah, it's bad... ), and I used to set with them every wash day.  But I didn't retain that much length this year, and a primary reason for that was because my ends were so raggedy and I kept having to cut more inches off than I wanted to. I DC every wash day and I handle my ends with care, so my hypothesis is that the hair tools I use were to blame. My guess is that my ends tangle and knot up in the curlformer since I can't get my ends as smooth inside the curlformer vs on a regular roller or flexirod. So I'm going to stop using my curlformers and Denman brush in 2015 and see how my hair does.



coilyhaircutie Your set looks awesome and you're taking good care of your hair! I wish Curlformers worked for you and I hope your ends get better! Maybe it's the Denman brush. I secretly hope it's the brush so your Curlformers won't start to collect dust! I love Curlformer sets! I haven't had any negative effects but then again I don't do them often.


----------



## shortt29 (Dec 29, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Lovely, but the freshest relaxer would be required. Natural girl cant dream of such



The lady in picture 2 is natural...she never had a perm. I love her hair and follow her on  IG


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 29, 2014)

shortt29 said:


> The lady in picture 2 is natural...she never had a perm. I love her hair and follow her on  IG


I follow her as well and on that particular picture, her hair was flat ironed then rolled


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 29, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I follow her as well and on that particular picture, her hair was flat ironed then rolled



Oh yeah, I saw her being featured on healthyhairstyles or some instagram acct I follow and she said most of her perm rod sets are done on hair that was blown out or flat ironed and they only last 1 day. See now...I'mma need curly set to last close to 2 weeks! lmbo


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 29, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I follow her as well and on that particular picture, her hair was flat ironed then rolled



Good to know!


----------



## veesweets (Dec 29, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Oh yeah, I saw her being featured on healthyhairstyles or some instagram acct I follow and *she said most of her perm rod sets are done on hair that was blown out or flat ironed and they only last 1 day. See now...I'mma need curly set to last close to 2 weeks!* lmbo




This makes a lot more sense. I kept going back and looking at those pictures wondering how the heck those results were possible


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 30, 2014)

Current hair length: mbl
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: relaxed 
Current Setting method and styling choices:magnetic rollers and hooded dryer
Current Setting products: water sometimes with nairobi setting foam.
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I like to improve the maintenance of my ends 
How long do you plan to set? Weekly is the goal


----------



## divinefavor (Dec 31, 2014)

I haven't done a challenge in years.  I've been natural for about 4 1/2 years and have mostly worn my hair in it's natural state or with fro. This has resulted in tangles, ssk's, and stunted growth.  I think rollersetting my hair will make a huge difference in retaining length.

In October for my 40th birthday I did a 2nd big chop and also colored my hair for the first time.  I will see if I can find pictures.

For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions:
*Current hair length*: It's pretty much a twa still and not quite neck length
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:*Natural
*Current Setting method and styling choices:* yesterday I set my hair for the first time since being natural and it turned out ok, but I had to flat iron it a little to get the straightness I wanted.  I'm still figuring this out, but I think it will be magnetic rollers, maybe flexirods, and perm rods.  I will also like to try my hand at setting and then doing a saran/silk wrap to wear it straight.
*Current Setting products:* Yesterday I used water, TJ's Nourish & Spa conditioner, and a light gloss by Aveda - seriously will need to figure out this product thing
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:* Moisture, length retention, and finding the right methods for my fine natural hair
*How long do you plan to set?:*  Not sure, I will try it for the first 3 months of the year and see how it goes.  But, I would love to make this a regular part of my regimen.

*This was me a few weeks ago about to go to my friend's 40th bday party, this was a quick twist out*:


*This is a couple of weeks ago in its fro state
*:


*This was me yesterday after calling myself rollersetting and flat ironing a little bit
*:


----------



## GeminiGem (Dec 31, 2014)

What is the best way to maintain a roller set? I could never wear it curly more than 1 day.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Dec 31, 2014)

GeminiGem I've had a ton of success with pin curling to keep my set. I workout most mornings and my hair still comes out great with the pin curls.  I just use a little sheen spray before I put my scarf on at night. And when I workout I use a satin sweat band to help keep my edges neat.


----------



## GeminiGem (Dec 31, 2014)

Kimbosheart said:


> GeminiGem I've had a ton of success with pin curling to keep my set. I workout most mornings and my hair still comes out great with the pin curls.  I just use a little sheen spray before I put my scarf on at night. And when I workout I use a satin sweat band to help keep my edges neat.



Thanks! I will attempt pin curling again.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 31, 2014)

GeminiGem Pin curling is the best for me as well. When my hair seems to be getting too dry I will put a little SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Creme and reset with Satin Rollers (I don't use many). The next day it looks as if I did a brand new roller set.

I wanted to rollerset but I'm too lazy. I just want to relax. I'm under the dryer now with my dc. I think I will blow dry and put in a few bantu knots and wear a bantu knot out for a while.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2014)

GeminiGem said:


> What is the best way to maintain a roller set? I could never wear it curly more than 1 day.



Bantu knots for me. It changes the way the curls look but they do a great job of stretching the roots. I like doing just 1 low one now since my hair is so long but have been known to do up to 3.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Current hair length*: BSB
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*: Relaxed
*Current Setting method and styling choices*: Roller sets weekly, though I am thinking of trying a flexi rod set sometime in '15
*Current Setting products*: Oh gosh, honestly, it's whatever I'm using for that wash day. I don't really have a "set" of products I use for my sets. I don't use any setting lotions simply because my hair doesn't need it. My hair curls just fine without them (a little too well actually ). Whatever I feel my hair needs that wash day is what I use.
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve*: Not much honestly. I've pretty much got my technique down. If I had to choose something, though, it would be to increase my setting time. The longer my hair gets, the slower I get. No bueno on 90+ setting time
*How long do you plan to set?*: Pretty much all year round. There will be times I won't for special occasions or because I may not feel like it but, generally speaking, my hair thrives the most when I'm consistent with my sets. They're part of the reason I'm where I'm at health wise with my hair

Haven't really taken pictures of my roller sets in the past (have to amend that in 2015) so I'll just settle for a picture of my flat ironed hair as my starting pic:


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thinking i may set tomorrow. I picked up some of the favorite silcon mix conditioner. I plan to use my natural products like normal and the Silcon mix last to add some weight to my hair and help me with my frizz. We will see how this goes or if time even allows for this...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm trying a flat twist and curl. It's my first. I hope it turns out well. Getting ready to sit under the dryer for an hour.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 2, 2015)

GeminiGem said:


> What is the best way to maintain a roller set? I could never wear it curly more than 1 day.



GeminiGem

I usually do a flexirod cheatset like naptural85- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0xn_Q_VDe0 I usually use 10-15 flexirods, depending on the look I want (or how lazy I am that night lol). I wish I could pineapple like other girls, but that always stretches out my curls


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey girls, 
first of all - Happy 2015!!!  I hope the new year brings you all health, love, peace of mind, and happiness <3

I rollerset and flat ironed Dec 30th. 

Shampooed with Mixed Chicks baby shampoo. 
Used Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner on the left side of my head and KeraCare Humecto on the right side of my head to DC. They both performed pretty much the same. Mixed Chicks is more expensive though, so once it runs out, I won't repurchase. Also, Keracare has a more long-lasting scent.
Rollerset with flexirods, like you suggested lulu97 and I used papertowel on the flexirods for a taut hold
I also used product to set like you recommended. I used Joico Kpak Smoothing balm. It performed sooo well it my hair. I got a very smooth set. It also helped me detangle better. Normally it takes me 3 hours to rollerset - this time, it only took me 2 hours. I was so happy. 
Flat-ironed with my ghd the next day
I snipped 1/8" off my ends. My ends have been looking DAYUM juicy since I've been dusting them every month.  I've gained over an inch in length since my cut in November. I'm only 2 inches away from BSL now. Apparently my hair loves being cut.

Pics (w/flash)

 

My hair looks better than my last flat iron attempt, but it still is not bone straight. The ends are not as straight as I want them to be and my hair still doesn't "swang". It's more of a "swinging bush" type action. LOL. I think I need a different flat iron. My ghd only goes up to 365 degrees Fahrenheit. *What flat irons do you ladies use?*


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^I have a solia flat iron, which I like. For me to get great results I need cones in different steps and very small sections. I can normally cheat and use curl formers/tension blow dry method and then flat iron.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 2, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> ^^I have a solia flat iron, which I like. For me to get great results I need cones in different steps and very small sections. I can normally cheat and use curl formers/tension blow dry method and then flat iron.



Blairx0 I think my roommate has that flat iron. What temp do you use?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 3, 2015)

coilyhaircutie

Girl you are getting better. Before you know it, you gone have that sisterwithrealhair swang!!! 


370 to 390 is my sweet spot temperature in getting my hair straight like I prefer. I have the following flat irons:

Babyliss Pro--meh, I liked it at first but I can't stand that the plates don't clamp down on the hair taught enough. I mean literally, if you close it...there is still a slight gap in the plates. Bought it, sold it cause I thought I had a knock off, repurchased & I have the same issue. I only use this on my weaves now.

Amika--I really like this one

HSI--only used once but I like this as well too.

I ordered these below last week and they are on the way:
FHI platform
CHI original

I may break one of them out at the end of the month or next month when hubby and I go on vacation.


----------



## Supervixen (Jan 3, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Hey girls, first of all - Happy 2015!!!  I hope the new year brings you all health, love, peace of mind, and happiness <3  I rollerset and flat ironed Dec 30th.  [*]Shampooed with Mixed Chicks baby shampoo. [*]Used Mixed Chicks Deep Conditioner on the left side of my head and KeraCare Humecto on the right side of my head to DC. They both performed pretty much the same. Mixed Chicks is more expensive though, so once it runs out, I won't repurchase. Also, Keracare has a more long-lasting scent. [*]Rollerset with flexirods, like you suggested lulu97 and I used papertowel on the flexirods for a taut hold [*]I also used product to set like you recommended. I used Joico Kpak Smoothing balm. It performed sooo well it my hair. I got a very smooth set. It also helped me detangle better. Normally it takes me 3 hours to rollerset - this time, it only took me 2 hours. I was so happy. [*]Flat-ironed with my ghd the next day [*]I snipped 1/8" off my ends. My ends have been looking DAYUM juicy since I've been dusting them every month.  I've gained over an inch in length since my cut in November. I'm only 2 inches away from BSL now. Apparently my hair loves being cut.   Pics (w/flash)  My hair looks better than my last flat iron attempt, but it still is not bone straight. The ends are not as straight as I want them to be and my hair still doesn't "swang". It's more of a "swinging bush" type action. LOL. I think I need a different flat iron. My ghd only goes up to 365 degrees Fahrenheit. What flat irons do you ladies use?



Beautiful!

 My methods are very similar to yours. Only 2 things I do differently that you didnt mention:

(1) Check this thread out Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS....'  The crux is: Apply a moisturizing conditioner with an oil added to the length of your hair heavily--as if you are applying a relaxer to virgin hair.  


(2) I flat iron at 370 too, but I use a boar bristle brush to make each section taut. Ill try to find this thread too


Goodluck!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 3, 2015)

thank you ladies!
lulu97 your advice was really helpful in getting my hair straighter this time around. thanks for the heads up about the Babyliss flat iron. I was thinking of getting that, but now I'm leaning more towards the H2Pro flat iron. I used to use a CHI waaay back when my hair was relaxed but when that broke, it was around when I big chopped so I didn't buy a flat iron for a long time after that. I've heard good things about H2Pro, FHI and Babyliss. Let me know how you like your new irons! I never heard of the Amika brand before.

Supeervixen thank you so much chica! I will check out that thread, it seems like it would be exactly what I need! I tried flat ironing with a boar bristle brush once before but there were 2 problems- 1) I am definitely not coordinated enough (lol) and 2) I felt like it was taking a lot of hair out my head. Maybe I need to try again or watch more youtube videos on this.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2015)

My flat twist out came out decent enough to wear. Next wash day I'm going to see how long a curlformer install takes me. If I can install them within an hour I will do curlformers over flat twist with perm rods. They take me about 45 minutes. My hair is smoother with curlformers, dries faster, last longer and looks nicer. If a curlformer install takes too long then I will try just straight perm rods and see how that goes. I imagine straight perm rods would take forever to dry or way too long to install in smaller sections


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 3, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Blairx0 I think my roommate has that flat iron. What temp do you use?



I wrote a few blog post about the lazy wus i try to get straight hair because I am way too impatient. I have gone as high as 420, but if I am making small sections I do 350-375. I am not afraid of a looser curl, but I am scared of damage of splits, shedding, and breakage that comes with elasticity changes


----------



## veesweets (Jan 4, 2015)

I've been under the dryer for 35 mins and I'm already over it lol I'm hungry


----------



## Eboni801 (Jan 4, 2015)

First set of the year.  My steps:

Prepoo with cherry lola treatment for 20 mins
Cowash with Aussie 3 minute
Leave in- kckt 
Sealed with jojoba oil
I set on flexi rods using the generic Paul Mitchell setting lotion

I normally wear my sets pinned back. I use this video as a guide to switch it up
http://youtu.be/TiSqPoTsV0s. By day 5 or so I start to bun and then I wash again on day 6 or 7. 





This is day 3.


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 4, 2015)

I set again yesterday and attempted do a saran wrap...it was somewhat of a fail. Maybe my hair is too short right now to do the silk wrap thing.  I'll keep trying though.  I think I may also need to purchase some sort wrap foam.  What I did yesterday is co-washed, deep conditioned, and set using water/aloe vera juice and conditioner, sat under the dryer for about 45 minutes, took the rollers out, tried to wrap my short hair as best I could, put saran wrap on it and sat under dryer again for about 10 minutes.

This morning I awakened with a poofy mess!    So, I had to flat iron.  I really want to be able to rollerset, get straight hair without having to use a flat iron afterwards.

Maybe tonight I will spritz a little bit, put a some flexi rods in and then take them out and just wear my hair curly.  Arrrgggghhhh!!!  I am going to master this one day, when I was relaxed I had no problems rollersetting.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thinking of doing a cheat roller set today with ponytails. Only downside to this is I add on an additional 30 or so minutes to drying time. But I'm so much faster at these too, I don't know what I wanna dooooo!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 4, 2015)

divinefavor said:


> I set again yesterday and attempted do a saran wrap...it was somewhat of a fail. Maybe my hair is too short right now to do the silk wrap thing.  I'll keep trying though.  I think I may also need to purchase some sort wrap foam.  What I did yesterday is co-washed, deep conditioned, and set using water/aloe vera juice and conditioner, sat under the dryer for about 45 minutes, took the rollers out, tried to wrap my short hair as best I could, put saran wrap on it and sat under dryer again for about 10 minutes.
> 
> This morning I awakened with a poofy mess!    So, I had to flat iron.  I really want to be able to rollerset, get straight hair without having to use a flat iron afterwards.
> 
> Maybe tonight I will spritz a little bit, put a some flexi rods in and then take them out and just wear my hair curly.  Arrrgggghhhh!!!  I am going to master this one day, when I was relaxed I had no problems rollersetting.



I tired the saran wrap once and it was a hot mess. I don't think I understand it. I have yet to try again. My hair was about APL at the time


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 4, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> I tired the saran wrap once and it was a hot mess. I don't think I understand it. I have yet to try again. My hair was about APL at the time



LOL. I tried the saran wrap 2 times before on my natural APL hair after a rollerset. Both times were fails. I don't know how on earth the youtube gurus do it and get silky straight hair. Must be some type of youtube black magic


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 5, 2015)

lulu97 i just found out about your achievement of becoming feature of the month!! I'm so happy for you, congratulations!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> lulu97 i just found out about your achievement of becoming feature of the month!! I'm so happy for you, congratulations!!



girlonfire I thought I responded to this last night when I got the notification. I blame it on margarita  girls night in! lmbo But thanks so much Lady!


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 5, 2015)

... I'll hold my tongue till i actually purchase it...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2015)

Fresh wash & flexi set. I used 4 pumps of Curl Junkie's Pattern Pusha to set (for my entire head). For take down, I used a tiny amount of Darcy's Botanicals MVSC. Picture shows my hair in the sunlight and inside my house. I will wear a pineapple (as a style) for a few days then some updo's for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 5, 2015)

After swearing to never do this again, I am once again about to set my hair too late at night. 

I did a protetin and moisture dc. I am going to roll and hope Netflix keeps me company.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 5, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> girlonfire I thought I responded to this last night when I got the notification. I blame it on margarita  girls night in! lmbo But thanks so much Lady!



Congratulations lulu97! Well done on making feature of the month. Although it's no surprise, with a healthy head of hair like yours. I hope to one day be past waist length too!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 6, 2015)

Loved this set, but it is bed time


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 6, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> Loved this set, but it is bed time


 How do you get it so smooooth since you're natural? I can't get my hair to lay flat on that roller for nothing

ETA: so I tried something new tonight and instead of DCing with AOGBP like always, I used keracare humecto instead. I think my hair lays better on the roller after a moisture DC. I even used a little Vo5 on one section and that made a big difference too. I didn't rollerset my entire head tho because it's late at night and that's a recipe for failure. I'm going to try again soon. I feel like I'm getting close.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 6, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> How do you get it so smooooth since you're natural? I can't get my hair to lay flat on that roller for nothing
> 
> ETA: so I tried something new tonight and instead of DCing with AOGBP like always, I used keracare humecto instead. I think my hair lays better on the roller after a moisture DC. I even used a little Vo5 on one section and that made a big difference too. I didn't rollerset my entire head tho because it's late at night and that's a recipe for failure. I'm going to try again soon. I feel like I'm getting close.



I have decided to work on getting my hair more smooth, so in the fall I can wear my sets out a bit longer. This go round I introduced an old favorite :silicon mix.

I wrote a post about my experience using it here : http://wp.me/p3yCFR-nQ

Overall I think it helped. I am waiting to see how my hair behaves throughout the week before my final verdict


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 6, 2015)

Little late but here are some pics of my last set on Sunday. My wrap didn't turn out as straight as I would have liked but that's because I didn't let it sit too long. It was almost 1am and I was exhausted so 'scuse the semi poofy look haha


----------



## Nini90012 (Jan 7, 2015)

missyrayne19 said:


> Little late but here are some pics of my last set on Sunday. My wrap didn't turn out as straight as I would have liked but that's because I didn't let it sit too long. It was almost 1am and I was exhausted so 'scuse the semi poofy look haha


Beautiful set! What size and what kind of rollers did you use?


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 7, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> I have decided to work on getting my hair more smooth, so in the fall I can wear my sets out a bit longer. This go round I introduced an old favorite :silicon mix.  I wrote a post about my experience using it here : http://wp.me/p3yCFR-nQ  Overall I think it helped. I am waiting to see how my hair behaves throughout the week before my final verdict


I have some of this I never use. I might have to give it a try. It's funny when you mentioned putting the piece of your hair under running water because I tried that last night and that was the only way I could get my hair more smooth on the roller. It may have something to do with my porosity.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 7, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I have some of this I never use. I might have to give it a try. It's funny when you mentioned putting the piece of your hair under running water because I tried that last night and that was the only way I could get my hair more smooth on the roller. It may have something to do with my porosity.



It normally takes some effort for my hair to get wet. It will dampen easily, but to get really saturated is an effort. With this stuff I had to put my head under the faucet and massage the water in. My hair has a hard time accepting moisture, but once the moisture is in it is in there for a while!

Dust of your jar and try it. Let me know how it goes. I am going to have to get some essential oils to mask the scent, but my hair is holding up nicely.


----------



## missyrayne19 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nini90012 said:


> Beautiful set! What size and what kind of rollers did you use?



Thanks! I use magnetic rollers, the kind from Sally's, in 1 3/4 inch and 2 inch. I recently started using bigger rollers and have noticed I'm a bit faster at rolling my sets so that's make me super happy


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 8, 2015)

Dusted my ends, moisturized and tucked my hair away for the night. I can still smell the silicon mix. Yuck!

I hope the smells dissipates fastw
We when I go outside more often . The snow has me on lockdown.

My curls were still visible and smooth, tho!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2015)

I think I'm going to do a mini set next weekend. I'm going to flat twist the back and then just curl the front. That seems like the best of both worlds. I get carefree hair in my trouble spots but I can jazz it up a bit with curls in the front. And if I need to rerod it is only a small section.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think I'm going to do a mini set next weekend. I'm going to flat twist the back and then just curl the front. That seems like the best of both worlds. I get carefree hair in my trouble spots but I can jazz it up a bit with curls in the front. And if I need to rerod it is only a small section.



Looking forward to your pics. I may try something like this come Sumner


----------



## Eboni801 (Jan 9, 2015)

My weekly set using curlformers.   I did a dry DC with kenra mc and grapeseed oil. Co-cleansed with wen pomegranate. I used silk dreams wheat germ leave in along with Paul Mitchell skinny serum and a setting lotion


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 9, 2015)

Eboni801 love that color


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 10, 2015)

Day 8 of my flexi rod set. I've had it in a faux bob since the initial set so the back curls are elongated from it being up all that time. Today I took the faux bob down, moisturized, separated the curls a bit, then put it up in a pineapple with bangs. It's frizzy but definitely wearable for another week. Flexi rod sets are my boo thang!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 10, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Day 8 of my flexi rod set. I've had it in a faux bob since the initial set so the back curls are elongated from it being up all that time. Today I took the faux bob down, moisturized, separated the curls a bit, then put it up in a pineapple with bangs. It's frizzy but definitely wearable for another week. Flexi rod sets are my boo thang!



Yasssss! Mama! Get it! Lol


----------



## winona (Jan 10, 2015)

Taking a small break.  Got twists installed today and will keep them in at least a month


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 11, 2015)

So after so many failed attempts, I finally completed my first roller set. Here's what I learned: 
- I need more rollers. I used very single roller I had even the extra pack I planned to return to the store this week. Glad I didn't. 
- I think I should roll next time with a cream leave in or wrap lotion because I had a hard time getting the ends of my fully natural pieces to stay stretched out on the roller 
- I don't know how this will turn out but after two hours of styling, I don't care anymore lol
- the Mohawk part and sides were easy but I had no clue what to do on the back-side section, that took the longest. 
- the pieces with relaxed ends were easy even tho I'm 13 months post. I don't know how you natural ladies get the ends smooth when they're curly.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 11, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> It normally takes some effort for my hair to get wet. It will dampen easily, but to get really saturated is an effort. With this stuff I had to put my head under the faucet and massage the water in. My hair has a hard time accepting moisture, but once the moisture is in it is in there for a while!
> 
> Dust of your jar and try it. Let me know how it goes. I am going to have to get some essential oils to mask the scent, but my hair is holding up nicely.



Blairx0 My hair is like yours, it takes forever for it to get wet too. It's pretty annoying. I'm going to try massaging the water in like you, maybe that will help my DCs penetrate the hair shaft better.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 11, 2015)

hey ladies, it is week 2 of my flexirod set + flat iron, and my hair is still pretty straight and shiny -- my roots are puffy though. i'm going to wash this upcoming friday or saturday, plan to do a saran-wrap twistout and put flexirods on the ends. I'll let you know how this experiment turns out LOL. 

I also bought a couple of oils for my hair, because my edges have been looking a little sad lately- I bought castor oil, grapeseed oil, and peppermint oil. I plan to mix them up and massage my edges every other day. I'll let you know the progress and post pics when i get a chance.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 11, 2015)

After all the effort this took, I don't even want to style it. I'll just walk around looking like George Washington.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 12, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> After all the effort this took, I don't even want to style it. I'll just walk around looking like George Washington.



 We should start a new trend


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 12, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> After all the effort this took, I don't even want to style it. I'll just walk around looking like George Washington.



You got your hair so smooth on the roller, especially with no covers! I hope you got some good use from it, whether oy be styling, experience, or both.


----------



## Karmi (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey ladies, I'd like to join this challenge. I normally do WnGs but it's too dang cold for that. Plus I'm going through the awkward stage and hate the way my hair looks right now.   This is my second attempt at rollersets and I'm so freakin happy with how this set turned out!   I used Jan Carte refreshing spray and SM Coconut Hibiscus curling mouse.   I wore my hair up in bun today to loosen the curls.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 12, 2015)

I re did my flexi rod set because I got caught in the rain last night. Before that it could have easily lasted another 7 days. I can already tell flexi rod sets are going to be my staple setting choice this year. It is so easy, requires no manipulation and can last up to 2 weeks. This is going to be an extremely busy year for me. I'll be moving to the other side of the country in less than 6 months and in between that time I want to try to enjoy and do everything I can in Cali before we leave. Not to mention I have to inventory all my stuff and decide what I'm donating/trashing...you know all that jazz you do before making major moves. 

So my apologies in advance if I don't post often but I should be back on track towards the end of the year.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey yall, remember when I posed that I'd bite my toungue till I purchased? Well I got my stuff today! Ordered strawllers from curl mart! That's basically the only place you can get it now, they kinda fell off. Anyway, pic time!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 12, 2015)

Karmi said:


> Hey ladies, I'd like to join this challenge. I normally do WnGs but it's too dang cold for that. Plus I'm going through the awkward stage and hate the way my hair looks right now.   This is my second attempt at rollersets and I'm so freakin happy with how this set turned out!   I used Jan Carte refreshing spray and SM Coconut Hibiscus curling mouse.   I wore my hair up in bun today to loosen the curls.     View attachment 293051
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 293055



You hair looks great!That is much, much better than my 1st set! Welcome aboard! 



lulu97 said:


> I re did my flexi rod set because I got caught in the rain last night. Before that it could have easily lasted another 7 days. I can already tell flexi rod sets are going to be my staple setting choice this year. It is so easy, requires no manipulation and can last up to 2 weeks. This is going to be an extremely busy year for me. I'll be moving to the other side of the country in less than 6 months and in between that time I want to try to enjoy and do everything I can in Cali before we leave. Not to mention I have to inventory all my stuff and decide what I'm donating/trashing...you know all that jazz you do before making major moves.
> 
> So my apologies in advance if I don't post often but I should be back on track towards the end of the year.



Oh no! You can't be leaving us that long! Moving is a hassle, so I understand your absent, but I hope you come back from time to time to grace us with your presences and inspiring hair. Which state are you going too?



girlonfire said:


> Hey yall, remember when I posed that I'd bite my tongue till I purchased? Well I got my stuff today! Ordered strawllers from curl mart! That's basically the only place you can get it now, they kinda fell off. Anyway, pic time!



I have been curious about these for a long time. I could never figure out how you actually got all your hair on the roller, so I look forward to you explaining it to me.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 12, 2015)

Blairx0 I'll still be popping in from time to time. This thread keeps me and my hair on track so I wont be away for long. 

Hubby is a Marine and has orders to work at the Pentagon, so we will be in the DC area.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 12, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> Hey yall, remember when I posed that I'd bite my toungue till I purchased? Well I got my stuff today! Ordered strawllers from curl mart! That's basically the only place you can get it now, they kinda fell off. Anyway, pic time!



When are you going to use those? Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 12, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> You got your hair so smooth on the roller, especially with no covers! I hope you got some good use from it, whether oy be styling, experience, or both.


No, I used covers. I just removed them for the pic  
I'm glad I finally did one. I will commit to doing it at least twice a month because I'm loving my hair right now. I need to figure out how to sleep though. Pin curls didn't really work well. I'm going to be trying some of the products you ladies mention.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 12, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> When are you going to use those? Let us know how they turn out.



I'm trying to get some time to use them by Thursday or Friday. I'm excited! I'm hoping I'll be able to achieve a curly bob.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 12, 2015)

How I style my straight hair. I don't wear it out since as you can see it hangs in stringy clumps by week 2 (lol).


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 12, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> How I style my straight hair. I don't wear it out since as you can see it hangs in stringy clumps by week 2 (lol).



Nice sheen! I like it!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 12, 2015)

Took down my rollers and pinned my curls back so I could make brownies for the potluck tomorrow. My diet is gonna need me to stop being assigned dessert. Lol













Like the big fluffy hair look. May have to add a holding foam/anti humidity product and put this in the spring rotation


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2015)

I will be dcing and rollersetting this weekend with either my flexirods or curlformers. Just preppong my hair for either flattwist or cornrows and back to wigging it.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jan 14, 2015)

I used the aloe vera/oil prepoo method. I also soaked the rollers in warm water and made sure my hair was soaking wet as I put in on the roller and I have the silkiest softest hair ever. I don't know if it was the tricks with the rollers or the prepoo but my hair feels amazing. So this week, I'm going to try both of those again and this time also add the rolling up technique to see if that makes a difference in how straight I can get my roots with magnetic rollers.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 14, 2015)

I curled my ends with flexirods last night. I shouldn't have wet my hair first, because the curls were too tight. I was going for loose curls. Oh well. I will try again on dry hair


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2015)

Last night I out flat twist in the back and perm rods in the front. I will try using perm rods all over after I get better with my install and I start earlier. I used the small white ones.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 17, 2015)

My set could've lasted another week especially since I ended up using my curling wand, but I was in need of a DC so I set again. Last time it took me 2.5 hours this time it took 2. That's still a lot longer that I would like. 

How long does it take you ladies to set your hair?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 17, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> My set could've lasted another week especially since I ended up using my curling wand, but I was in need of a DC so I set again. Last time it took me 2.5 hours this time it took 2. That's still a lot longer that I would like.
> 
> How long does it take you ladies to set your hair?



2 hours to roll or for the whole process? I think the entire process takes me 4-5ish hours.  2 hours to dc and shampoo. An 45mins-1 hour to roll. And an 1hour- 90 mins to roll.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 17, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> 2 hours to roll or for the whole process? I think the entire process takes me 4-5ish hours.  2 hours to dc and shampoo. An 45mins-1 hour to roll. And an 1hour- 90 mins to roll.



Wow! That's some quick rolling time. Maybe I'm using too many rollers or my head is just big. Hopefully with practice I can cut the time in half.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 17, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Wow! That's some quick rolling time. Maybe I'm using too many rollers or my head is just big. Hopefully with practice I can cut the time in half.



Here I was thinking 45mins-1 hour was long. In fairness I begun the setting to success challenege(s) in 2013. So I have been setting weekly for at least 2+ years. So in about 104+ attempts I have had time to get quicker. Give yourself time to practice and keep track of what products give you smooth results.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

Was supposed to flexirod my hair but 3 of my kids were sick. Was in ER all yesterday they all have the flu smh...ugh pray for us please.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Was supposed to flexirod my hair but 3 of my kids were sick. Was in ER all yesterday they all have the flu smh...ugh pray for us please.



 hope they are better soon. Will keep your family in prayer.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> hope they are better soon. Will keep your family in prayer.



Thanks Sis! I hope they are better soon as well. I hate when the kiddos are sick but most of my brood all at once aye vey...I'm keeping them hydrated and medicated with their scripts.


----------



## PlainJane (Jan 19, 2015)

Another good hair day thanks to my roller set. I've been sleeping in five loose Bantu knots. I need to stop wearing my hair down tho and protect my ends.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay so I finally got around to putting the strawllers in my hair...well the first pack. I bought 2 packs of 12 and it's a good thing I did. They are so uncomfortable. Don't expect to sleep in these. They're more uncomfortable that CURL FORMERS. Let that sink in. 

I started installing in the front then realized that was a mistake. Then I started putting them in at the nape and that worked well except for the fact that I put them in vertically and because of their length they restricted my range of motion in my neck and they irritated my skin on my shoulders. I know, it sounds like I'm complaining but dang I was looking forward to this but I didn't even get an entire pack in my head before I got sick of it. So I'm currently under the dryer with only 10 around my perimeter and the rest of my hair is in a wash and go pretty much. I'll definitely be bunning all week.

Things to work on.
Comfortable placement.

Oh btw the instructions say use a pin to secure the rollers. Pfft with my edges? No ma'am I used covers from my traditional magnetics. I'll upload pics later tonight. I apologize in advance if they are sideways.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 19, 2015)

Results. They basically look like curl former curls, except less tight. Not awful for a first try. Just have to figure out how to get the rest in.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> Results. They basically look like curl former curls, except less tight. Not awful for a first try. Just have to figure out how to get the rest in.



Do you think you can do your entire head with 24? How long did it take you to put in 10?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2015)

girlonfire 

Great results! That does seem like a pain with installation. Hopefully you can make it work. I will contuine to work on my flexi rods before making the jump


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2015)

Got a set of curlformers in. Plan to sleep in these and be fabulous tomorrow


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 20, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> Results. They basically look like curl former curls, except less tight. Not awful for a first try. Just have to figure out how to get the rest in.



Looks pretty. It came out nice for it being your first time using it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 20, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Do you think you can do your entire head with 24? How long did it take you to put in 10?



I am confident that I can with maybe 2 pieces left, and I'm not getting another pack for 2 pieces of hair. It took me 30-40 mins to pit in 10 but remember I am not veteran at this lol. I think I'll try putting them in diagonally instead of vertically next time.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 20, 2015)

Curlformers set I used for this week's stretch and bun


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 20, 2015)

hey girls, tried an experiment. twist-out with saran wrap and some flexirods at the end. it turned out...okay LOL.

first I washed my straight hair in sections, DCed under my dryer, then detangled each section and twisted my hair with saran wrap. My hair came out moisturized and soft the next day, but it wasn't exactly the look I was going for. I think next time I should probably do less sections. I've never had such a moisturized twist-out before though-- but I'm not sure if that's because of the saran wrap or the new DCs that I've been using. 





well, better to experiment and fail than to never try at all! 
also, sorry about the lighting. i need to get a new camera, it takes pictures with a pretty bad glare.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jan 21, 2015)

Crown braid I achieved on the last day of my Rollerset with Velcro rollers.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 21, 2015)

Pampering my hair with a silky amla aloe treatment right now...a mixture of amla powder, aloe vera juice & giovanni smooth as silk conditioner. Will let that marinate for a few hours while I run errands. I'll then cleanse, steam treat and continue deep conditioning overnight and do a flexi rod set in the morning. Overkill on the conditioning to some, but I like to think of it as conditioner infusion! lol This was supposed to be my year of moisturizing more but I find when I deep condition like this, I really don't need to. Maybe moisturize twice between wash days and I'm good. I ain't about that "forcing practices on my hair that it doesn't need life just because it's supposed to work".

Beautiful sets up in here Ladies!


----------



## werenumber2 (Jan 21, 2015)

I haven't rollerset since September!  I'm going to try to make it to the Dominican salon this weekend for a set and wrap. I probably need a trim as well.


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm joining for the first time!

Although I am doing the fall and winter wash and go challenge, I would also like to wear roller sets, curl former sets and flexi rod sets! I've gotten great at doing curl formers.

My last flexi rod set was a bust (it looked super cute but got way tangled after a few days and I had matting that needed to be cut).

Now I am under the dryer after attempting my very first roller set Dominican style. I hope it works out. I know it won't be perfect, but that's okay because I will blow it out with the round brush after.


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 21, 2015)

*Current hair length: *Arm pit length
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural!
*Current Setting method and styling choices: *Curl formers, roller sets and flexi rod sets when I'm feeling fancy. Wash and go when I want to work out or I'm feeling lazy.
*Current Setting products:* Nexus hydra-lite foam leave in conditioner
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *A bomb wash and set!
*How long do you plan to set?:* intermittently, every few weeks throughout the year.

*Post a beginning picture*​


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 22, 2015)

For my first roller set ever, it turned out pretty well. The blow out was the hard part. I've never done that before either. I think I need an ionic dryer because there was a lot of static.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Jan 22, 2015)

Woo hoo! This setting for success challenge is exactly what I need in my life! I recently uploaded a YouTube video of my roller set, but I still need to tweak my technique a bit. I can't post pictures or the video on my phone because I don't know how, lol, but if you all just type in ChakaKhanian on YouTube, you will see it.

Now let me go back to the op and answer these questions, lol.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 22, 2015)

My curls are done, but my hair is still stretched


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 22, 2015)

Fresh flexi set. I haven't mega separated yet since I'm trying to get this one to last 14 days. I usually only try to go 10 days but I'll be out of town on the 10th day. lmbo


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 22, 2015)

I got a lot of compliments on my set today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 22, 2015)

Finally did my set. Feeling a little better today. I didn't use any creams or gels as I wasn't doing a set to wear out as a style. My hair is going bavk in protective style mode. Just wanted to get a length check. Anyway I'm a very slow grower. The last lc was taken October 19th and I've done two 1/4inch dustings since then. This should give you an idea of my growth as its been 3 months. I invert and use NJoy oil almost nightly (at least 3-6 times per week I oil). Here's products I used and flexirods I used and my hair before rodding, after and takedown. Again first lc pic taken in October.


----------



## Funmi333 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm looking to buy some rollers to cut down on my direct heat styling. Any suggestions on what types of rollers work best on 4b/c hair?


----------



## Funmi333 (Jan 22, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Fresh flexi set. I haven't mega separated yet since I'm trying to get this one to last 14 days. I usually only try to go 10 days but I'll be out of town on the 10th day. lmbo


Very pretty!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 22, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Fresh flexi set. I haven't mega separated yet since I'm trying to get this one to last 14 days. I usually only try to go 10 days but I'll be out of town on the 10th day. lmbo



Beautiful as always!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 22, 2015)

Rosief3 said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 22, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Beautiful as always!



Thank you! Your set was gorgeous!


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 23, 2015)

lulu97 perfection as usual. Be honest, do you take breaks from being fabulous of is it a full time job? I'm trying to get on your level but it seems so beyond me.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 23, 2015)

Okay y'all...remember how I said that my hair will be in a bun all week? Yeah that was an accurate prediction but I'm gonna have to redo ma hurr bc I'm going out tonight. I'll be doing the stawllers again. Perfect motivation to get it right this time.

I'll be repurchasing my it's a 10 leave in, then using my joico smoothing balm and cream of nature wrap lotion. I've found that my hair isn't sticky if I just use one pump per section 2x4 in section so I'll be playing with wrap lotion again. Wish me luck!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> lulu97 perfection as usual. Be honest, do you take breaks from being fabulous of is it a full time job? I'm trying to get on your level but it seems so beyond me.



girlonfire Girl you are too sweet! *blows kiss*


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 23, 2015)

bronzephoenix said:


> Crown braid I achieved on the last day of my Rollerset with Velcro rollers.



Did I misread that?? Did you say, *VELCRO ROLLERS?*

How on earth did you manage that?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 23, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Thank you! Your set was gorgeous!



Now you just made me laugh...girl it's okay my set was pure joke but that's okay because I wasn't setting to wear just for an impromptu lc.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Now you just made me laugh...girl it's okay my set was pure joke but that's okay because I wasn't setting to wear just for an impromptu lc.



HairPleezeGrow 

Well it was gorgeous to me! lol

The time you took to wash/condition, the patience to detangle and apply your rollers of choice , air dry or sit under the dryer....girl please. Regardless of the results or whatever the reason you did set, the effort alone was beautiful. That's why anytime someone posts pictures in this thread, it is guaranteed to get a thanks from me and a huge pat on the back. It's my way of saying, I see you...I feel you and yes I think your set is beautiful but I think your time and effort was even more beautiful.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 23, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> Well it was gorgeous to me! lol
> 
> The time you took to wash/condition, the patience to detangle and apply your rollers of choice , air dry or sit under the dryer....girl please. Regardless of the results or whatever the reason you did set, the effort alone was beautiful. That's why anytime someone posts pictures in this thread, it is guaranteed to get a thanks from me and a huge pat on the back. It's my way of saying, I see you...I feel you and yes I think your set is beautiful but I think your time and effort was even more beautiful.



Such a sweetheart!


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Jan 24, 2015)

I love curlfomers especially the barrel curl ones. These particular curlformers are quick and easy to install, they stretch my roots better than a rollerset, and they curl my hair, but without the spiral, curly look. My hair is 12 weeks post relaxer in the attached pictures. I ran out of barrel curlformers, so I used spiral curlformers in the front. 

Wash and Set Details:
- *Prepoo:* E'tae Carmel Reconstructing Treatment for 4 hours
- *Shampoo:* Kurlee Belle Almond and Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo twice
- *Deep Condition:* Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream with steam for 45 minutes
- *Leave-Ins:* Annabelle's Perfect Blend Leave-In Conditioner, CHI Keratin Mist, Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion, and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum
- *Style:* Set on Curlformers and dry for 25 minutes with Pibbs 514 on 40°. (Yes! FULLY DRY IN 25 MINUTES ON LOW HEAT! )
- *Seal:* Remove Curlformers and apply a couple drops of Kurlee Belle Kurlee Tropical Oils Blend


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 24, 2015)

Rosief3 said:


> I'm looking to buy some rollers to cut down on my direct heat styling. Any suggestions on what types of rollers work best on 4b/c hair?



Rosief3 Any rollers that can give you the best tension should work. Flexi rods, curlformers, snap on magnetic rollers...etc


----------



## veesweets (Jan 25, 2015)

Took a break for a while but I'm back to setting. Here are my results from tonight's curlformer set. I used curl junkie smoothing lotion and so far it gets two thumbs up! This might be my smoothest natural set ever and my hair feels really hydrated. Not sure how I'm going to style it yet.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 25, 2015)

veesweets said:


> Took a break for a while but I'm back to setting. Here are my results from tonight's curlformer set. I used curl junkie smoothing lotion and so far it gets two thumbs up! This might be my smoothest natural set ever and my hair feels really hydrated. Not sure how I'm going to style it yet.



Really nice set.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## veesweets (Jan 26, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Really nice set.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



Thank you. 

Well y'all, it didn't last lol I tried to preserve it overnight with two pineapples. The bottom half wasn't too bad, but the top half was stretched to the point of basically being straight. So it's now in a bun. I'm going to try pincurls next time and/or add something else on top for more hold


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2015)

veesweets said:


> Took a break for a while but I'm back to setting. Here are my results from tonight's curlformer set. I used curl junkie smoothing lotion and so far it gets two thumbs up! This might be my smoothest natural set ever and my hair feels really hydrated. Not sure how I'm going to style it yet.


This is gorgeous veesweets. Did you use a holding product? I do prefer a soft set over a lasting one personally.


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2015)

PerFicMsFit said:


> I love curlfomers especially the barrel curl ones. These particular curlformers are quick and easy to install, they stretch my roots better than a rollerset, and they curl my hair, but without the spiral, curly look. My hair is 12 weeks post relaxer in the attached pictures. I ran out of barrel curlformers, so I used spiral curlformers in the front.   Wash and Set Details: - Prepoo: E'tae Carmel Reconstructing Treatment for 4 hours - Shampoo: Kurlee Belle Almond and Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo twice - Deep Condition: Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream with steam for 45 minutes - Leave-Ins: Annabelle's Perfect Blend Leave-In Conditioner, CHI Keratin Mist, Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion, and Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum - Style: Set on Curlformers and dry for 25 minutes with Pibbs 514 on 40°. (Yes! FULLY DRY IN 25 MINUTES ON LOW HEAT! ) - Seal: Remove Curlformers and apply a couple drops of Kurlee Belle Kurlee Tropical Oils Blend


Beautiful. I need to look into the easier to use curl formers. I ve always been intimidated by curl formers, but I love the results.


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Jan 27, 2015)

ronie said:


> Beautiful. I need to look into the easier to use curl formers. I ve always been intimidated by curl formers, but I love the results.


 ronie Thank you! Don't be intimidated by them! I got the hang of it after installing a couple of them.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 27, 2015)

ronie said:


> This is gorgeous veesweets. Did you use a holding product? I do prefer a soft set over a lasting one personally.



Thanks! I didn't use anything for hold. I think im going to try aloe vera gel next time for a soft hold. 

I agree with PerFicMsFit, curlformers are simpler than they look. As long as I don't try to make the sections too big, the hair slides through the curl former with ease


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Jan 27, 2015)

veesweets said:


> I agree with PerFicMsFit, curlformers are simpler than they look. As long as I don't try to make the sections too big, the hair slides through the curl former with ease


 veesweets That is a great tip! I made that mistake during my first Curlformer set and ripped out a patch of my hair.  I learned from my mistake. I ordered lots of extra top-up packs so I will never run out and feel like I have to stuff big sections into one Curlformer. Top-up packs are actually 20% off with free shipping at www.curlformers.com right now. See attachment.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 28, 2015)

PerFicMsFit said:


> I love curlfomers especially the barrel curl ones. These particular curlformers are quick and easy to install, they stretch my roots better than a rollerset, and they curl my hair, but without the spiral, curly look. My hair is 12 weeks post relaxer in the attached pictures. I ran out of barrel curlformers, so I used spiral curlformers in the front.
> 
> 
> - *Style:* Set on Curlformers and dry for 25 minutes with Pibbs 514 on 40°. (Yes! FULLY DRY IN 25 MINUTES ON LOW HEAT! )



I am so jealous. Even with my pibbs I still have to stay under the dryer for 2 hours on at least 60. I think I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 28, 2015)

Okay I've been lazy. And busy at the same time. I want to set on friday. There is no reason for me to not set on Friday. I WILL SET ON FRIDAY.


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Jan 28, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> I am so jealous. Even with my pibbs I still have to stay under the dryer for 2 hours on at least 60. I think I'm doing something wrong.


 girlonfire That's very surprising! Is your hair soaking wet when you install the Curlformer? Is your hair thick? My hair is wet because I use distilled water to rewet sections that dry before I get to them. Also. I'm relaxed and I feel like my hair is "thin". So that and the fact that I use small sections could be why my hair dries so fast.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 28, 2015)

I can sit under the dryer and sleep in curlformers and those things still aren't dry in the morning!


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 28, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> I can sit under the dryer and sleep in curlformers and those things still aren't dry in the morning!



Wow you must have some really thick, dense, lo-po hair!.


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't really think my hair is thick I think it's pretty average. When I measured the circumference of my straightened ponytail it measured exactly 3 inches.  Yes my hair is very wet, but maybe I must unlock a new level of wetness. Like beyond the laws of physics. I have low porosity hair as well.

I wanted to buy the barrel curl formers but one tool at a time.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 28, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> I don't really think my hair is thick I think it's pretty average. When I measured the circumference of my straightened ponytail it measured exactly 3 inches.  Yes my hair is very wet, but maybe I must unlock a new level of wetness. Like beyond the laws of physics. I have low porosity hair as well.
> 
> I wanted to buy the barrel curl formers but one tool at a time.



lol at a new level of wetness. 

Getting lo po hair wet can be difficult, but my hair dries faster in rollers than in curlformers for some reason. I think because the warm air get trapped around the roller as opposed to passing through curlfomer mesh my hair dries faster. I could also be making the up. lol


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 28, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> Wow you must have some really thick, dense, lo-po hair!.



My hair is lo po and high density for sure. Without heat ( direct or in direct) my hair takes about 2-3 days to dry depending on the season and how I wear it. Pure foolishness! Another reason setting is the best!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 28, 2015)

Rosief3 said:


> I'm looking to buy some rollers to cut down on my direct heat styling. Any suggestions on what types of rollers work best on 4b/c hair?




Not sure if someone answered you already, but i think the type of roller should fit the look you want. I would suggest using covers if at all possbile! I am natural also and find magetic rollers with snap on covers work best. The rollers that have a dull finish adhere better than the shiny rollers too!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 29, 2015)

Day 7 hair! Craving some straight hair so I'll start the process on the first (super bowl Sunday with an all day deep condition) I know it's gonna take FOREVER...so I'm already gearing up for a long process and it's like 4 days away. lol


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 29, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Day 7 hair! Craving some straight hair so I'll start the process on the first (super bowl Sunday with an all day deep condition) I know it's gonna take FOREVER...so I'm already gearing up for a long process and it's like 4 days away. lol



Lol. That's how I feel. I have to wash my hair this weekend, and I've already started preparing myself mentally for it. I plan to flat iron too....depending on my energy levels by Saturday hehe


----------



## girlonfire (Jan 30, 2015)

Okay so 'member how I was gonna set with strawllers today?...I need to stop making promises I can't keep. I have a host of assignments due these next few days. Don't have time. I won't make anymore promises ladies but please know that this challenge is always on my mind!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 31, 2015)

Miss you ladies. I'm not setting this week, so no wash day. I will sleep in flexi rods at some point ,but I need a new leave in. Off to hunt etsy sales


----------



## Eboni801 (Feb 1, 2015)

I set yesterday.

Cowashed with joico kpak condish with wen wvm layered on top (awesome combo)
Leave in - apb leave in/ Paul Mitchell skinny serum
I set on magnetic rollers using covers and bb wrapping foam. I think this was my best set since my relaxed days with the magnetic rollers. I bantu knotted overnight to stretch my roots a little. I am 2 years post relaxer.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 1, 2015)

I did a flexi rod set today. I didn't have enough time or patience to wait for it to dry completely under the bonnet dryer today. But despite that, it came out well. I got compliments, and even my roommate commented on how smooth the hair was set on the flexi rods.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 2, 2015)

I did a flexi rod set yesterday after I washed. I used APB leave in and Keratase Oleo Relax Serum. I combed out the curls because I didn't like it. I have protein overload from yesterday's wash so my hair feels very dry. My roots are so hard to stretch whether I use roller sets or flexi rods... So aggravating. Anyone else have this problem or is it just me?  I have some curl formers which are the extra wide and long ones that I might try to see if that will help me. I'm interested in the barrel ones though cause I don't particularly care for spiral curls on myself.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 2, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I did a flexi rod set yesterday after I washed. I used APB leave in and Keratase Oleo Relax Serum. I combed out the curls because I didn't like it. I have protein overload from yesterday's wash so my hair feels very dry. My roots are so hard to stretch whether I use roller sets or flexi rods... So aggravating. Anyone else have this problem or is it just me?  I have some curl formers which are the extra wide and long ones that I might try to see if that will help me. I'm interested in the barrel ones though cause I don't particularly care for spiral curls on myself.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


  how many weeks post are you? Getting a touchup helped me out a lot. And mixing a teaspoon of salt with 1/2 cup of conditioner helped too. I mixed that with tresemme naturals or suave almond and shea.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 2, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> how many weeks post are you? Getting a touchup helped me out a lot. And mixing a teaspoon of salt with 1/2 cup of conditioner helped too. I mixed that with tresemme naturals or suave almond and shea.



I'm close to 5 months post. Hmmm.. I may need to try that then cause my hair is a dried up mess smh. I might just try the curl formers cause girl these roots are tight as all get out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## veesweets (Feb 5, 2015)

I used a Sally's 20% of $50+ promo code (555305) to order some barrel curl curlformers today.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 5, 2015)

I got some plastic mesh rollers today. I don't know if I will be able to get to my hair tonight


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 5, 2015)

I need to set this weekend! I skipped last weekend and honestly I feel like my hair could make it another week. However, i am going to dust off my rollers Sunday for a good deep condition and rollersetting session!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> I got some plastic mesh rollers today. I don't know if I will be able to get to my hair tonight



Good luck shortdub78


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I did a flexi rod set yesterday after I washed. I used APB leave in and Keratase Oleo Relax Serum. I combed out the curls because I didn't like it. I have protein overload from yesterday's wash so my hair feels very dry. My roots are so hard to stretch whether I use roller sets or flexi rods... So aggravating. Anyone else have this problem or is it just me?  I have some curl formers which are the extra wide and long ones that I might try to see if that will help me. I'm interested in the barrel ones though cause I don't particularly care for spiral curls on myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



My roots are impossible to stretch too. Maybe if my roots cooperated I wouldn't have to blow them out


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Feb 5, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I did a flexi rod set yesterday after I washed. I used APB leave in and Keratase Oleo Relax Serum. I combed out the curls because I didn't like it. I have protein overload from yesterday's wash so my hair feels very dry. My roots are so hard to stretch whether I use roller sets or flexi rods... So aggravating. Anyone else have this problem or is it just me?  I have some curl formers which are the extra wide and long ones that I might try to see if that will help me. I'm interested in the barrel ones though cause I don't particularly care for spiral curls on myself.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


 flyygirlll2 My roots are hard to stretch too. When I do a roller set or flexi-rod set, my roots behave only for the first day or two. Now with Curlformers, I'm on day 4 and my roots are still stretched with MINOR reversion. I am 14 weeks post relaxer, but my hair feels like it's only about 6 or 7 weeks post relaxer. The barrel Curlformers are the best at stretching my roots and providing a curl similar to the curl achieved from a roller set.


----------



## krissyhair (Feb 7, 2015)

Why didn't someone tell me years ago that a roller set is so easy? 

It's only my second time and you can't tell me nothing about these popping Dallas/Hollywood curls.

I used 2 packs of $5 extra cheap traditional plastic rollers, a $1.99 box of metal clasps, an $8 bonnet attachment for the dryer and a ripped up laundry bag for the net.

Dominicans ain't even that cheap.


Eta...might donate these curl formers to a friend in need...or my sister. She has so much dang hair she could always use a set.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> My roots are impossible to stretch too. Maybe if my roots cooperated I wouldn't have to blow them out


  yeah I would have to flat iron my roots as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Good luck shortdub78


 its 4am. I'm about to get in this shower and get to washing! I just remember to wash my hair in sections since I am super texlaxed now! I bought some Diane alligator clips. The goody ones were so cheaply made!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 7, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> its 4am. I'm about to get in this shower and get to washing! I just remember to wash my hair in sections since I am super texlaxed now! I bought some Diane alligator clips. The goody ones were so cheaply made!



4 am? Please tell me you got some sleep first


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> 4 am? Please tell me you got some sleep first


  I tried to get some, but it wasn't happening. I gave up and decided to do it, while I had some quiet time! Lol I got some mesh rollers in now. I haven't set my hair on rollers in so long, so it took a long time and I was just doing whatever to get them on my head! Lol I didn't really do a Mohawk pattern, but I will try next time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2015)

Set came out nice, but I will use less setting lotion and I need to go up a size on the rollers if I want to bun and not wear my hair out.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 7, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Set came out nice, but I will use less setting lotion and I need to go up a size on the rollers if I want to bun and not wear my hair out.



Looks good! Did you flat iron your roots? I might roller set tomorrow. I want to avoid flat ironing my roots but I don't think I can avoid that with the way my hair is.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Looks good! Did you flat iron your roots? I might roller set tomorrow. I want to avoid flat ironing my roots but I don't think I can avoid that with the way my hair is.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


  yes I had to! Lol and thank you! I'm texlaxed now, so I have to in order to have straighter roots. But if I use smaller rollers and wear it curly, I don't have to flat iron. I may do that next time.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 7, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> yes I had to! Lol and thank you! I'm texlaxed now, so I have to in order to have straighter roots. But if I use smaller rollers and wear it curly, I don't have to flat iron. I may do that next time.



Girl sometimes I feel like my roots are made of steel lol. The last time I flat ironed it, I used 400 degrees and it reverted the next day smh.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 7, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> yes I had to! Lol and thank you! I'm texlaxed now, so I have to in order to have straighter roots. But if I use smaller rollers and wear it curly, I don't have to flat iron. I may do that next time.



Great job!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 7, 2015)

Under the dryer now. Since I've been been using Nexxus my hair has been so easy when doing any kind of styling.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 7, 2015)

Saludable84 said:


> Under the dryer now. Since I've been been using Nexxus my hair has been so easy when doing any kind of styling.


  do you use the whole product line?


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 7, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> do you use the whole product line?



Yes, I do.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 8, 2015)

Last nights set. I still regret not clarifying


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 8, 2015)

All rolled up and under the dryer


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 8, 2015)

^^ no comb set left me with some wave, but nothing too unmangemanable


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice sets ladies!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2015)

Finished setting my hair. I will be air drying. I hope it comes out smooth and soft. I used a lot more water.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 9, 2015)

shortdub78 said:


> Finished setting my hair. I will be air drying. I hope it comes out smooth and soft. I used a lot more water.



Air drying , huh? You'll have to post how the results compare.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 10, 2015)

Currently doing an overnight pre-poo in preparation for setting tomorrow. I picked up a new conditioner from Marshall's since I ran out of my favorite pre-poo. (Giovanni SAS) It caught my eye since argan oil is the 2nd ingredient. My hair feels yummy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> Air drying , huh? You'll have to post how the results compare.


  i air dried my last set too. Just didn't have any time to sit under the dryer. Here is the new set. The curls are much softer and I just finger combed and fluffed a little.    I didn't flat iron the roots this time either. So my roots look extra natural! Lol


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 12, 2015)

Does anyone set their own hair with perm rods?  If so, how do you do it?  What are the best tips you can provide for how to do a set with it?

I saw a post on Pinterest about which rods give the best sets, but I'm not sure how to do a set using the rods.  Help!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 12, 2015)

mzteaze said:


> Does anyone set their own hair with perm rods?  If so, how do you do it?  What are the best tips you can provide for how to do a set with it?
> 
> I saw a post on Pinterest about which rods give the best sets, but I'm not sure how to do a set using the rods.  Help!!



A few ladies used to, but I think they did it in combination with flat twist. faithVA. toaster any thoughts?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> A few ladies used to, but I think they did it in combination with flat twist. faithVA any thought?



Here are some wonderful tutorials on using perm rods. http://www.stepbystepnaturalhairstyling.com/tutorials

I haven't mastered these yet. I did my perm rods on dry hair. I just misted with a tea mix. I put tension on the perm rods to get it smoother. Then I sat under the dryer.


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2015)

MzTease When I used perm rods I actually cut the elastic piece, rolled my hair as if it were a normal roller, and used a bobby pin to attach to my scalp. The extra weight of the perm rod helped my hair and roots get a little straighter.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 13, 2015)

I plan on flat ironing my hair today and using my flex rods to give me some curl.


----------



## divinerae (Feb 14, 2015)

Can I join all late to the roller set party?  I've been doing them since the beginning of February.
*Current hair length*: Scrapping collarbone 
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*: Natural
*Current Setting method and styling choices*: I've been doing curl former sets the most, but I want to get into another rollers.
*Current Setting products*: Not sure. Hoping to pick up tips and holy grail products.  I have a lot of Dominican products, Motions wrap lotion, Shea Moisture wrap foam, Eco Styler.....a whole lot of stuff is under that cabinet. 
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve*: I recent picked out my locks in September and tried wash and go's, but I got a lot of SSK. So I recently cut off about 4-5" and decided to give stretched/roller set styles a try to retain length.  
*How long do you plan to set?*: Probably all year.

Here is the most recent set of curlformers barrel rollers.  It lasted 2 days   I DC with a mixture of Silicon Mix and kanechom, set with Lacio Lacio and Olive oil eco styler at the roots.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 15, 2015)

divinerae said:


> Can I join all late to the roller set party?  I've been doing them since the beginning of February. Current hair length: Scrapping collarbone Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural Current Setting method and styling choices: I've been doing curl former sets the most, but I want to get into another rollers. Current Setting products: Not sure. Hoping to pick up tips and holy grail products.  I have a lot of Dominican products, Motions wrap lotion, Shea Moisture wrap foam, Eco Styler.....a whole lot of stuff is under that cabinet. Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I recent picked out my locks in September and tried wash and go's, but I got a lot of SSK. So I recently cut off about 4-5" and decided to give stretched/roller set styles a try to retain length. How long do you plan to set?: Probably all year.  Here is the most recent set of curlformers barrel rollers.  It lasted 2 days   I DC with a mixture of Silicon Mix and kanechom, set with Lacio Lacio and Olive oil eco styler at the roots.



It came out lovely. I've been thinking about getting those curlforners to stretch my roots.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Eboni801 (Feb 15, 2015)

divinerae said:


> Can I join all late to the roller set party?  I've been doing them since the beginning of February. Current hair length: Scrapping collarbone Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural Current Setting method and styling choices: I've been doing curl former sets the most, but I want to get into another rollers. Current Setting products: Not sure. Hoping to pick up tips and holy grail products.  I have a lot of Dominican products, Motions wrap lotion, Shea Moisture wrap foam, Eco Styler.....a whole lot of stuff is under that cabinet. Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I recent picked out my locks in September and tried wash and go's, but I got a lot of SSK. So I recently cut off about 4-5" and decided to give stretched/roller set styles a try to retain length. How long do you plan to set?: Probably all year.  Here is the most recent set of curlformers barrel rollers.  It lasted 2 days   I DC with a mixture of Silicon Mix and kanechom, set with Lacio Lacio and Olive oil eco styler at the roots.



Have you tried using some sort of setting lotion? Also pineappling at night helps to preserve style.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 15, 2015)

divinerae said:


> Can I join all late to the roller set party?  I've been doing them since the beginning of February.
> Current hair length: Scrapping collarbone
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
> Current Setting method and styling choices: I've been doing curl former sets the most, but I want to get into another rollers.
> ...



Great set and welcome to the fun!
My curlformers set never last either. I see thing online about people wearing them for a week, but regardless of how many use, the amount of product, etc I have never gone beyond 2 days. My roots stay stretched, but there isn't enough tension on the length of my hair to get it real adapt and stretch into the curlformer pattern.

Oh well they are great for blow outs!

Meanwhile you may get longer master results for your same Dominican product line up and traditional magnetic rollers with the covers


----------



## Napp (Feb 16, 2015)

So I'm tired of wash n goes so I would like to try regular setting again. Im sitting under the dryer now. I set with some dominican hair treatment that you have to mix up yourself. Its supposed to be good. I noticed that my hair got really straight after i rolled it up. Lets see how it looks when I take them down.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2015)

Napp said:


> So I'm tired of wash n goes so I would like to try regular setting again. Im sitting under the dryer now. I set with some dominican hair treatment that you have to mix up yourself. Its supposed to be good. I noticed that my hair got really straight after i rolled it up. Lets see how it looks when I take them down.



I always loved your sets! Happy to ha e you back and looking forward to result. What products did you use?


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2015)

Napp said:


> So I'm tired of wash n goes so I would like to try regular setting again. Im sitting under the dryer now. I set with some dominican hair treatment that you have to mix up yourself. Its supposed to be good. I noticed that my hair got really straight after i rolled it up. Lets see how it looks when I take them down.



I always loved your sets! Happy to ha e you back and looking forward to result. What products did you use?


----------



## Napp (Feb 16, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> I always loved your sets! Happy to ha e you back and looking forward to result. What products did you use?



Blairx0 i used star bio complex restructurer. OMG it has amazing slip and left my rollerset smooth and shiny. most leave ins leave me ashy or dull looking but this one left my hair with shine.

here is a small pic of my hair. Im setting my hair in satin rollers because a few spots were still damp. I will do a full pic in the morning. as far as i can see my roots are pretty smooth and my hair is shiny


----------



## Napp (Feb 17, 2015)

here are my results! I love it! Hopefully its not a fluke! I will be using the same products next week and compare!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 17, 2015)

Napp said:


> here are my results! I love it! Hopefully its not a fluke! I will be using the same products next week and compare!



Beautiful results!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Napp (Feb 17, 2015)

I just bought a new hooded dryer. My soft bonnet dryer just isnt cutting it anymore. I got a lavatech salon bonnet dryer (tabletop) i'm not ready to commit to a standing dryer so this hybrid dryer will be good for me


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 17, 2015)

Napp said:


> here are my results! I love it! Hopefully its not a fluke! I will be using the same products next week and compare!



Gorgeous! Please share the details


----------



## Lissa0821 (Feb 17, 2015)

Napp said:


> I just bought a new hooded dryer. My soft bonnet dryer just isnt cutting it anymore. I got a lavatech salon bonnet dryer (tabletop) i'm not ready to commit to a standing dryer so this hybrid dryer will be good for me



I absolutely love this dryer .  I had one two years ago that died after one year and the company I purchased it from went out of business.  I used the Red tourmaline hooded dryer which dried out my hair something awful.  I broke down and order the Lavtech dryer last year, I couldn't be happier.  Compared to the first one I had, this one is much more sturdy.  My hair is soft and has a nice shine when I take out my rollers.


----------



## Napp (Feb 17, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Gorgeous! Please share the details



I shampooed, deep conditioned and then applied my leave in section by section as i rolled them up. I think this is what made me get a really smooth set. I usually just use water as i roll. I also used hourglass rollers.


----------



## divinerae (Feb 19, 2015)

My hair has been in a bun since last Friday. I used the stretched curlformers set that I showed you guys before to achieve it. I can't wait to set my hair tomorrow! I think I'm going to try large perm rods this time. I think im going to use the salerm 21 and motions foaming wrap lotion to set.


----------



## Eboni801 (Feb 19, 2015)

divinerae said:


> My hair has been in a bun since last Friday. I used the stretched curlformers set that I showed you guys before to achieve it. I can't wait to set my hair tomorrow! I think I'm going to try large perm rods this time. I think im going to use the salerm 21 and motions foaming wrap lotion to set.



I'm excited to see your perm rod set. I've been wanting to try a complete rod set for a while.


----------



## divinerae (Feb 21, 2015)

The perm rod set was a complete fail. Puffy roots with only a little curl on the end.  It was a miserable night sleep for nothing. I re-wet my hair with foaming wrap lotion/water and put in the curlformers. Perm rods may be something I can only do on dry hair.h well:


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 21, 2015)

divinerae said:


> The perm rod set was a complete fail. Puffy roots with only a little curl on the end.  It was a miserable night sleep for nothing. I re-wet my hair with foaming wrap lotion/water and put in the curlformers. Perm rods may be something I can only do on dry hair.h well:



I have yet to master perm rods myself. When I tried I get terribly tight curl. I think I try again it will be with a flat twist or some other stretching technique


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2015)

My set came out OK. I couldn't figure out how to style it so I ended up separating it a lot. It got me through my event last night so washing it now and putting it back up into twist.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 22, 2015)

Still setting after every wash. This was today's set pulled into a high ponytail to run errands. I plan on twisting or braiding it tonight.


----------



## winona (Feb 22, 2015)

Set hair and styled in 2 French braids.

Set hair with water, komaza coconut control serum and APB Ayurvedic Oil


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My set came out OK. I couldn't figure out how to style it so I ended up separating it a lot. It got me through my event last night so washing it now and putting it back up into twist.



Looks great faith.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 23, 2015)

[USER=330401 said:
			
		

> HairPleezeGrow[/USER];21155093]Looks great faith.



Thank You. You are always so encouraging.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2015)

Washed last night. Did 3 flat twist in the back and orange perm rods in the front. It turned out better than expected.


----------



## Napp (Feb 25, 2015)

Ive been so lazy and just have been doing dry twistouts. They are so easy to do idk when i will bother with rollers again. Lol

Im using salerm b5 leave in and it smells so good!


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 25, 2015)

Napp said:


> Ive been so lazy and just have been doing dry twistouts. They are so easy to do idk when i will bother with rollers again. Lol
> 
> Im using salerm b5 leave in and it smells so good!



Any pics? I love your hair !


----------



## Napp (Feb 25, 2015)

Nightingale said:


> Any pics? I love your hair !



Lol! I will take a pic next time i wear my hair out.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 28, 2015)

Rollers are out! 













I know my hair looks the same. And wear the same jacket each time I set isn't helping, but I swear my hair is growing!


----------



## Eboni801 (Feb 28, 2015)

Blairx0 your hair looks great. Did you use magnetics? How did you get the top so smooth/straight. My hair tends to get poofy if I use magnetics.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 28, 2015)

Eboni801 said:


> Blairx0 your hair looks great. Did you use magnetics? How did you get the top so smooth/straight. My hair tends to get poofy if I use magnetics.



My roots are mysterious creatures. I can lay them down if I roll with magnetics and sleep in flexi rods. If I use dabur vikta enriched coconut oil they will lay down. On this case I did the latter. I did add some heat to the back. It us getting harder to roll the back of my head


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey ladies,
It's been a while. I've been enjoying seeing all your sets today! Everyone's hair has grown so much in just one month! It's incredible. 2015 is going to bring great things for us hairwise, I can feel it  

I'm under the dryer deep conditioning now. Debating on whether I want to do a full flexirod set or a twistout with flexirods at the end. Haven't been posting much because I had my hair straight for the past 3 weeks. Here's a photo of my hair when I just finished flat ironing it and trimmed off 1/8": 


That pic was taken Jan 31st. Now it's March 1st (can you believe it?) and my hair has grown about an inch more. I'll take another length shot next time I flat iron my hair. As you can see, I still am having problems getting my hair bone straight, it's wavy and still has texture after a flat-iron session. Next time I straighten, my cousin promised me she'd come over and show me how it's done, because I've been trying for 3 months now and I'm clearly still struggling lol. 

My hair seems to like the cycle of 2 weeks straight, 2 weeks curly. I'm going to keep it up for the rest of the year. It's been helping me retain my length and my edges.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2015)

This will be my go to style for March; flat twist in the back and perm rods in the front.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This will be my go to style for March; flat twist in the back and perm rods in the front.



Looking good!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> Rollers are out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You get great hang with your rollers.  Very nice.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> Looking good!



Thanks. I'm thinking for the long term I will keep the back up because it's just easier to manage and maintain.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 3, 2015)

Washed last night and used the Camille Rose Aloe Whipped Gel. Stuck with my flat twist in the back and perm rods in the front. It didn't come out as smooth and shiny as the gel but my hair is soft and moisturized. Now to see if this last as long as the gel. Fortunately with this if I had to I can rewet the sections and rod it again if needed.


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey ya'll! Miss me? Lol

I FINALLY got around to trying the strawllers for the second time. This install was much less stressful. However...I only did half my head. I realized that I didn't have enough covers once I was done with half my head. faithVA I am now for sure certain that 2 packs will definitely be enough. I got through the first pack of 12 easily and comfortably and I have normal density hair in my opinion. However my range of motion in my neck still felt a little restricted.

I started with a diagonal section and my nape and just worked my way up to my edges

I'm under the dryer right now.

On a different note I have been learning a lot about the way I wash and detangle my hair. For the last 2-3 weeks I've been experimenting and trying to see if everything I do is really necessary. Turns out I've been doing the most. 
Deep conditioning before I detangle: NOT NEEDED
Applying deep conditioner like a relaxer: NOT NECESSARY

Bending my head over whilst detangling helps out so much. I get the tangles that are in my ends and mid shaft out on the first conditioner rinse. Then when 70 percent of my hair is tangle free I flip my head over, do the 2nd rinse and focus on my tangly roots. I feel like I unlocked the secret to the universe. All that takes max 45 minutes on wash and go hair that hasn't been combed for 8 days!

Does anyone know a place where I can buy covers, and not rollers?


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 3, 2015)

Except for 2 rollers that fell out whilst I was under the dryer, this roller set was a success in my opinion.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 3, 2015)

girlonfire

Those curls are on fleek. What size rollers or rods did you use?


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> This will be my go to style for March; flat twist in the back and perm rods in the front.
> 
> View attachment 298959
> 
> ...



faithVA nice style.  Have you seen Glamizini's videos.  She does cool variations of that hairstyle.  Take a look: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU-ukG6n048


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 3, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> girlonfire
> 
> Those curls are on fleek. What size rollers or rods did you use?



Thanks! The rollers/rods that I used are strawllers, the beige size. I measured them to be about 1 in.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> Except for 2 rollers that fell out whilst I was under the dryer, this roller set was a success in my opinion.



Very, very pretty. They look juicy and bouncy.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

virtuenow said:


> faithVA nice style.  Have you seen Glamizini's videos.  She does cool variations of that hairstyle.  Take a look: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU-ukG6n048



Thank you! I'm going to check her out. I definitely could use some additional styles.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

[USER=378519 said:
			
		

> girlonfire[/USER];21190689]Hey ya'll! Miss me? Lol
> 
> I FINALLY got around to trying the strawllers for the second time. This install was much less stressful. However...I only did half my head. I realized that I didn't have enough covers once I was done with half my head. faithVA I am now for sure certain that 2 packs will definitely be enough. I got through the first pack of 12 easily and comfortably and I have normal density hair in my opinion. However my range of motion in my neck still felt a little restricted.
> 
> ...



How long does it take you to install them? Compared to other types of rollers what do you like about these?


----------



## Misseyl (Mar 4, 2015)

The Guidelines

Challenge will officially begin December 31, 2015 and run til December 31, 2016

Post pictures with updates, style ideas, and and anything else hair related 
Be Consistent and stay encouraged 


**Update Dates**
December 31st (2015)
March 31st
June 30th
September 30th
and end of the year reveal December 31st (2016)

Current hair length: About 3 inches
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: Bantu knots everyday.
Current Setting products: As I Am Twist Defining Cream
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:  I hope to be healthy collarbone and more by December 2016 which will make 1 year and 7 months since BC and 3 years since last relaxer
How long do you plan to set?:  Bantu Knot all year with As I am Twist Defining Cream or some other cream
Post a beginning picture:  Will submit a picture soon


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2015)

Misseyl said:


> The Guidelines
> 
> Challenge will officially begin December 31, 2015 and run til December 31, 2016
> 
> ...



Blairx0, Did you realize that you set this challenge up for next year?  You have it starting at the end of this year and ending the end of next year (2016). I never noticed until she posted this.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 4, 2015)

..guess I really do plan to set for life lol

Let me go work on that


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Very, very pretty. They look juicy and bouncy.





faithVA said:


> How long does it take you to install them? Compared to other types of rollers what do you like about these?



Thanks! I like that it's long because if I were to try to create the same kind of curl on my waist length hair with a magnetic roller of the same diameter I would have to use a lot more rollers and use smaller sections because the amount of hair I put on each of the strawllers would not have turned out so well is I have used normal length magnetic rollers of the same diameter. I like that I can distribute my hair down the length of the rod so my hair can dry more evenly.

It took me 1 hour to install 12 rollers.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 5, 2015)

I took the day off work because of the snow, so I'm going to set today.


Now y'all have me interested in strawllers


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> Thanks! I like that it's long because if I were to try to create the same kind of curl on my waist length hair with a magnetic roller of the same diameter I would have to use a lot more rollers and use smaller sections because the amount of hair I put on each of the strawllers would not have turned out so well is I have used normal length magnetic rollers of the same diameter. I like that I can distribute my hair down the length of the rod so my hair can dry more evenly.
> 
> It took me 1 hour to install 12 rollers.



Thanks that was helpful. I have a long way to go before WL. I will file this away for later.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 5, 2015)

Finished! Did curlformers again. I used a mix of both sizes that I have

I prepood with EVCO and BASK apple sorghum
Clarified/chelated with Redken cleansing cream
Protein treatment with Komaza strengthener
*I had planned to DC with Darcy's DC mask after, but my hair felt good so I skipped that
Applied curl junkie smoothing lotion, APB ayurvedic oil, and a small amount of Qhemet AOHC to each section

Hair feels supa soft. I'm gonna let the curls drop today then do a sleek bun for the weekend.


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 5, 2015)

veesweets said:


> Finished! Did curlformers again. I used a mix of both sizes that I have
> 
> I prepood with EVCO and BASK apple sorghum
> Clarified/chelated with Redken cleansing cream
> ...



YUM!! Did you use the barrel size? I never get curls like this with my normal size.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 5, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> YUM!! Did you use the barrel size? I never get curls like this with my normal size.



Thanks! I randomly switched between the barrel and spiral curl size. Spiral mainly for the crown and barrel for the rest


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 6, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> Except for 2 rollers that fell out whilst I was under the dryer, this roller set was a success in my opinion.



girlonfire your set came out beautiful. I just ordered 1 pack of Strawllers after seeing your set. I'm hoping one pack will be enough despite the way my hair is.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divinerae (Mar 6, 2015)

Even though I got a billion rollers in this house, after girlonfire results I ordered 2 packs of the beige and 2 packs of the green strawllers from Curl Mart.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 8, 2015)

I love your set lulu97! 

I bought some large rollers today to get back into setting. I'm missing the stretch it gives.


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 9, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> girlonfire your set came out beautiful. I just ordered 1 pack of Strawllers after seeing your set. I'm hoping one pack will be enough despite the way my hair is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos





divinerae said:


> Even though I got a billion rollers in this house, after girlonfire results I ordered 2 packs of the beige and 2 packs of the green strawllers from Curl Mart.



Aww shucks y'all got me feeling like a celebrity up in here.
I don't remember what day I did these. I think it might have been wednesday. Since then they's held up well. They certainly don't look like they did in the photo anymore. My hair so tricky! I swear I thought it was dry in that photo, but over the next 2 days they shrank. It still looks cute, just tighter. I think I'm gonna set again this wednesday and I'm gong to try using bobby pins to hold the strawllers in place when I run out of covers and then after 2 hours under the dryer I will ATTEMPT to sleep in them.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> When you got a fresh flexi set and the sun kissing it just right....YESSSSSS!
> 
> Set with Curl Junkie strengthening condish as a leave in with a smidgen of Carol's Daughter Macadamia foam.



You are a flexi rod master. Your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 9, 2015)

Combed the curls out


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You are a flexi rod master. Your hair looks beautiful.



faithVA Awwww thank you. I fell in love with flexi rod sets after my very first one. It has become my staple setting style and it's also the style I get the most compliments on and it's an automatic conversation starter. I took my son to the doctor today for a fever and his nurse was asking me a million questions about it. I'm usually pretty talkative about my hair but in my head I was like..... Girrrrrrrrl IS YOU CRAZY?! Can you please proceed with taking care of my hollerin child first? Hair later! lmbo


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 11, 2015)

Stopping in to say that I'm still on this challenge and loving it. However, lately I've been flat twisting and/or two strand twisting then sitting under the dryer.  I'm still getting the hang of doing this technique.  I haven't been using rollers since January.

*Here are some pics from February 27th and March 1st (two strand twist after washing and deep conditioning then sitting under the dryer).
*


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 11, 2015)

Any fine hair naturals on this challenge?  If so, what are you using for setting (wrap foam, lotion, etc.)?  Are you finding that less is more and better for a more full and bouncy set?


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 12, 2015)

divinefavor said:


> Any fine hair naturals on this challenge?  If so, what are you using for setting (wrap foam, lotion, etc.)?  Are you finding that less is more and better for a more full and bouncy set?



I used Nexis hydralite hydrating foam.

Less is more.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2015)

My perm rod set yesterday frizzed into a poodle set. That is the first time that has happened. It was indescribable  It was very soft though. Last night I tried the twist and curl on the front. I need to work on that some more. Its a bit easier but my curls don't come out consistent as the perm rods. So I have hair going in all types of directions. 

It will do for today but I may rinse and re-rod tonight.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 12, 2015)

I never have a mid week wash day so I know I'm crazy for trying to have a mid week wash and roller set day after work tonight. I just really need my hair done. Mentally preparing myself now...


----------



## Misseyl (Mar 12, 2015)

The Guidelines

Challenge will officially begin December 31, 2015 and run til December 31, 2016

Post pictures with updates, style ideas, and and anything else hair related 
Be Consistent and stay encouraged 


**Update Dates**
December 31st (2015) - I'll post a December picture here

March 31st - 3/12/15 -I'm consistently doing my regime of washing with sulfate free shampoo every week, protein every 6 weeks; condition under steamer after every shampoo, do the LOC method and Bantu Knots. I also do Bantu Knots every night using my Q-Redew and lightly seal with a mixture of Jojoba, Coconut and Castor Oils.  The products I'm using right now is As I Am Double Butter Cream and also its Twist Defining Cream. I have scheduled a Henna Treatment for the last week of April.

June 30th - 

September 30th - 

and end of the year reveal December 31st (2015) -


----------



## veesweets (Mar 12, 2015)

I picked up lottabody setting foam to try. I'm not crazy about how the Nairobi makes my hair feel unless I use it with direct heat


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 12, 2015)

My fine strands can do lotta body or nariob foam. Less is more! I find my results depend on my dc choice. I am going to try lotta body with silicon mix underneath and see how the curls set.

I haven't used a holding product in a while because of the cold. I an hopeful to reintroduce one soon for some hang time!





Here is my set from last week!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 13, 2015)

Even with working out like a madwoman & sweating like a fool, my flexi set is still holding up well. I've been wearing it in a high pineapple with bangs to keep it up and out the way.


----------



## winona (Mar 14, 2015)

Failed curlformer set:/ turned goddess braid. I was too heavy handed with my leave in


----------



## winona (Mar 14, 2015)

Double post


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 15, 2015)

I attempted to set with the Strawllers I bought .... but that was a fail because I couldn't even get them to stay on smh. I ended up blow drying my hair after that. I will try again with hair pins maybe to see if that helps.




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 15, 2015)

Washed today, but am using some down time in my work schedule to experiment. I threw in some flat twist and perm rods. I will unravel tomorrow and see what it looks like.

I also want to try a flexi rod set to see if I cn get even half as good as lulu97. Rollers will be back before work starts!


----------



## niknakmac (Mar 17, 2015)

I buying some perm rods this week to give my hair some stretch and curls.  I need a change from the twist out.  I will be back to let you ladies know how it goes after I watch 50-11 youtube videos.


----------



## divinerae (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm going to attempt the strawllers tomorrow. I'm so nervous about using them.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2015)

I found a happy median between twists and roller sets. I am flat twisting the back and sides and doing a perm rod set of the front for a nice bang type effect.  So I get the best of both worlds. The twist last longer for me and are easy and convenient to maintain. The curls at the front make the flat twist look more like a style.

So the combination of flat twists and perm rods sets will be my go to for a while. I will throw in the occasional roller set for special occasions.


----------



## winona (Mar 19, 2015)

Sitting prepooing for another set I'm doing a set with my halo rollers.  I plan to flat iron my hair for a trim in April and I'm trying to figure out what will give the best non stretched set


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 19, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I attempted to set with the Strawllers I bought .... but that was a fail because I couldn't even get them to stay on smh. I ended up blow drying my hair after that. I will try again with hair pins maybe to see if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



...what did you use if not pins or roller covers?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 19, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> ...what did you use if not pins or roller covers?


 

girlonfire I actually used roller covers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 19, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> girlonfire I actually used roller covers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



What size did you get, the strawllers in? I think you said green right? I used magnetic roller covers that were covers for rollers the same diameter of the strallers and smaller.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 19, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> What size did you get, the strawllers in? I think you said green right? I used magnetic roller covers that were covers for rollers the same diameter of the strallers and smaller.



girlonfire yes I got the green ones, the 8" size. The magnetic covers I used were too big. I might be better off using pins but idk. I'm not going to give up yet, I need to find a way lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 20, 2015)

I couldn't sleep last night at  4am I had flexi rods on the brain. I didn't feel like doing an entire dc regimen, so instead I hopped in the shower and lightly cowashed. I oiled my scalp and I now o have a head full of flexi rods.

These things will not dry! I sat under the dryer for an hour, threw a scarf on and slept for 3 hours and they are still damp! I am back under the dryer now and plan to to give it 30 more mins of heat.

Do you ladies find flexi rods dry slower than rollers or is it more likely the way I rolled


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi! I want to join in. I finally got a successful Caruso set, and I want to do it more often!
I think I will just keep my hair in Carusos until the end of the year.







ETA:
Current hair length: MBL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: Caruso sets on stretched, airdried hair.
Current Setting products: Water (I follow the water only hair regimen).
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Consistency with setting/protection from humidity.
How long do you plan to set?: Until the end of the year (possibly)
Post a beginning picture: See above! My length is in my avi.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 21, 2015)

Do you ladies find flexi rods dry slower than rollers or is it more likely the way I rolled?

Blairx0

Yes flexi rods dry a lot slower than magnetics for me as well.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 21, 2015)

How often is everyone setting? I am used to rinsing my hair near-daily so I am wondering if I should try to stretch that a little bit or if anyone else sets daily. My Caruso set only took about 20 minutes to do.


----------



## winona (Mar 21, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> How often is everyone setting? I am used to rinsing my hair near-daily so I am wondering if I should try to stretch that a little bit or if anyone else sets daily. My Caruso set only took about 20 minutes to do.



I set weekly.  If after 4-5 days my hair feels dry I Cowash and wet bun(once) which normally holds me until it is tjme to set again.  Using combs more than once a week on my ends make them very unhappy


----------



## divinerae (Mar 21, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> How often is everyone setting? I am used to rinsing my hair near-daily so I am wondering if I should try to stretch that a little bit or if anyone else sets daily. My Caruso set only took about 20 minutes to do.



I currently set once a week but would like to start deep conditioning twice a week. I only get about three decent days out of my roller sets anyway.
Right now I'm sitting with DC in my hair and I think I'm chickening out on the strawllers set. I will probably just do curlformers like usual and try out the Nairobi wrap foam I got in the mail yesterday.


----------



## divinerae (Mar 21, 2015)

Done with todays set! I know I have to use at least 45 rollers to get the barrel curlformers as texture free as possible, but of course laziness got the best of me this was probably done with about 36 rollers, so there is some texture like you can see in the middle picture.  I LOVE the Nairobi wrap foam and my hair feels great after shampoo, conditioning, and DCing with the L'Oreal Repair 5 line.  I also sprayed It's a 10 for my leave in.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 21, 2015)

Today's set:


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 21, 2015)

Okay everyone, I just want to let it be known that I am no longer past wl. I got a deva cut yesterday and I am now bsl. 

I expect that my sets won't take so long now and I'm actually looking forward to that .


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> Okay everyone, I just want to let it be known that I am no longer past wl. I got a deva cut yesterday and I am now bsl.
> 
> I expect that my sets won't take so long now and I'm actually looking forward to that .



We need some pictures fast. We need to see. I know it looks good.


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 21, 2015)

Does anyone finger detangle before their sets? I'd like to try that.


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh btw yall. During my appointment guess what my stylist told me. She said I had FINE hair. I was like wut? All this time I thought my hair was coarse like down there hair. What a shock.


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 21, 2015)

faithVA said:


> We need some pictures fast. We need to see. I know it looks good.



 yaass I love it. I thought I would have cried because having really long hair felt like part of my identity but that's all my past. I feel good (nana nana nana nah, I knew that I would now).

I certainly will provide pics. I can't guarantee tomorrow or tonight bc I am hella tired and I work all day tomorrow but don't fret, I'll get ya'll some quality pics!


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 22, 2015)

I did a 2-ponytail rollerset with the teal perm rods and it actually came out cute except for the left side, so I ended up putting it in a bun. This is so much easier than Carusos for me, and I don't have to wake up early to style. I think I am going to just do this once a week, and then maybe refresh with a Caruso set midweek. I think my hair can use a little break from daily rinsing.


----------



## niknakmac (Mar 23, 2015)

I was too lazy to wash, dc and rollerset my hair this weekend so i ended up twisting it as I watched a movie.  I did texlax and roller set DD hair last night though.  I did it using perm rods.  She wanted spirals but even though rolled them vertically she got lots of curls but not spirals.  We ended up throwing it into a fauxhawk.

Are the roller too small?  What went wrong?  I was using the purple and cream perm rods.


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 23, 2015)

I tried something different today...I finger coiled my hair after a wash and deep conditioning.  I'm sitting under my Pibbs dryer now.  I plan to do a coil out, but I might leave the coils in my head until tomorrow morning.  I've never done finger coils myself.  I had them done once by my stylist back in December.  I hope it turns out well.


----------



## winona (Mar 25, 2015)

Doing my weekly set
Used less leave in and oil so hopefully I will be done in my usual 1hr.  Last week I used too much leave and oil and it took FOREVER to dry

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's my finger coil out, I didn't take pics on Monday.  Today it looks a little better, not too bad for my first try.  I will try this again with maybe a different combination of products.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 26, 2015)

Today's set:






I'm the dummy that thought I took a pic from the front until I looked back at my library 1 hr later and realized I never hit the button.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 26, 2015)

Everyone's hair looks good! I have fallen back on the setting. I will do it when I get more length in my crown area.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 28, 2015)

So because my natural hair is getting longer I can't just put it in Bantu knots to stretch it before flat ironing so I did an impromptu ponytail rollerset. Im going to need to watch some YouTube videos on this method because it seemed harder than a regular roller set.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 28, 2015)

I flat ironed last night and set it on teal perm rods:






I hope I can maintain this for the rest of the month with Carusos and perm rods!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 29, 2015)

Today is wash day so I decided to set with magnetic rollers. I used AVJ mixed with Ceramide Complex, safflower oil, rice bran oil, camellia oil, and keratin amino acids to spritz and also BBD Stretch Growth Cream. I was not in the mood to flat iron my roots .. actually  I never am lol it takes a while to do and my patience is low.  

Sent from my iPhone 6 plus using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 29, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Today is wash day so I decided to set with magnetic rollers. I used AVJ mixed with Ceramide Complex, safflower oil, rice bran oil, camellia oil, and keratin amino acids to spritz and also BBD Stretch Growth Cream. I was not in the mood to flat iron my roots .. actually  I never am lol it takes a while to do and my patience is low.  Sent from my iPhone 6 plus using LHCF please excuse typos



flyygirlll2 Bling! Love the shine!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Mar 29, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> flyygirlll2 Bling! Love the shine!



lulu97 thanks hun. I always love your flexirod sets, mine come out a hot mess since they never dry fully.


----------



## PlainJane (Mar 30, 2015)

Can someone please point me to instructions on how to use end papers. The sides and back of my hair are so tightly curled that it's so hard to get my ends straight. I'm afraid that this will ruin my ends if I keep doing this wrong.


----------



## winona (Mar 30, 2015)

Set this week in preparation for trim and crochet braid install 
Wash, protein treatment, moisture dc and set with protein leave in and Ayurvedic oil
Results where silky smooth and I trimmed off 1/4 inch

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 2, 2015)

I really really want a set of caruso steam rollers. After watching a ton of yt tutorials I think I am finally ready.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 2, 2015)

Trying to give this old ponytail new life.


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 2, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I really really want a set of caruso steam rollers. After watching a ton of yt tutorials I think I am finally ready.



I'm scared to use these now that I'm not relaxed. You've peaked my interest so I'm going to try a few test pieces with ecostyler and see what happens.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 2, 2015)

PlainJane I have seen quite a few naturals with beautiful caruso sets. Naptural85 did a good tutorial.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 8, 2015)

Tried something new this week! I went to a Dominican salon and got a blowout and pincurl set. Results:

*first day hair:*


*second day hair:*


*how I preserved my hair tonight:*

I love my hair, my curls are so bouncy and airy-light. I haven't had a blowout in over 2 years. My hair was BSL when she straightened it out, but it's SL curly. I'm going to try to recreate this look at home but -LOL- I suspect the results won't be the same. My goal is to preserve this style for 3 weeks.

I had been thinking of getting a texturizer, but when I saw the prices of getting one at the salon ($65 a month??? hellll no) I decided otherwise. Just have been getting bored with my kinks and curls lately. But I think I'll start going to the salon more regularly (like once a month) to get blowouts just to switch things up when I get tired of  doing my hair myself. Because I hate spending 6 hours + detangling, washing, DCing, rollersetting my hair myself. It is starting to exhaust me, especially when my hair doesn't turn out right after all that work.


----------



## girlonfire (Apr 8, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Today's set:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You *DID* THAT. Nice!!


----------



## girlonfire (Apr 8, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Tried something new this week! I went to a Dominican salon and got a blowout and pincurl set. Results:
> 
> *first day hair:*
> View attachment 324962


WOW! BEAUTIFUL! I feel like the Dominicans in my area only straighten hair. Sigh.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 8, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I'm scared to use these now that I'm not relaxed. You've peaked my interest so I'm going to try a few test pieces with ecostyler and see what happens.


Hey!
I'm natural and I use them ALL the time


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 8, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> You *DID* THAT. Nice!!


Thanks!


----------



## girlonfire (Apr 8, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Hey!
> I'm natural and I use them ALL the time


How did you go about doing that caruso set? was your hair stretched already?


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 8, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> How did you go about doing that caruso set? was your hair stretched already?


Yep! I put my wet hair into a banded ponytail overnight and then put in the rollers in the morning. I took them out after about 30 minutes.


----------



## girlonfire (Apr 8, 2015)

That's awesome!! Can't wait to try that. Gotta figure out these strawllers first though.


----------



## PlainJane (Apr 9, 2015)

davisbr88 said:


> Hey!
> I'm natural and I use them ALL the time


I tried a few that day and it didnt work out that well even though I left it in for 1 hour. How long do you leave the roller on the steamer? Do you use any products for hold?


----------



## MissCrawford (Apr 9, 2015)

What rollers are the best these days? The hourglass rollers aren't available and neither are the french mesh. I didn't  order either when I should have. I will be waist length not this summer but the following. Roller-setting didn't seem
necessary until now. My hair is getting longer and I have no idea what to do with it. I work out all the time and it's not fitting under my cap these days lol.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 9, 2015)

Haven't been on since the app was disabled. I miss you ladies. I plan to set this weekend and catch up!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 10, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> WOW! BEAUTIFUL! I feel like the Dominicans in my area only straighten hair. Sigh.


@girlonfire Thank you! They probably can curl your hair if you ask. It was only $2 for the stylist to pincurl my hair. I just paid for the wash, DC, blowdry and pincurl. Flat-ironing is $10 I think. It's probably cheaper at the salons near you too since they don't have to get your hair as straight. I love it. I'm never going back to straight Dominican blowouts again. Way too much heat on my scalp. Where I used to live before, the Dominican salon near me did a rollerset that literally got my 4a hair straight. So, so straight that you wouldn't believe it! I didn't even need a blowout on my ends! Just my roots. But...sigh...I moved 2 hours away so those days are gone baby gone.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 10, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I tried a few that day and it didnt work out that well even though I left it in for 1 hour. How long do you leave the roller on the steamer? Do you use any products for hold?



I left the rollers on the steamer no longer than 6-7 seconds for completely dry hair and no more than 10 if my hair is slightly damp. I left them in for about 30 minutes if my hair was completely dry before putting them in, or 1 - 2 hours or so if my hair was still damp. I would just wait until my hair was completely dry in the second case.
I wasn't using hair products of any kind when I posted the pics in this thread.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 10, 2015)

I really really need to get back into this.  Setting my hair is something I need to do.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 12, 2015)

does anyone use hairspray? which brands do you like? I'm thinking of trying my hand at a dominican rollerset when I have to wash out my current rollerset. She used a hairspray in my hair but I completely forget what brand it was.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 18, 2015)

Wanted something different so tried a braid and curl with perm rods. T-shirt dried with a leave in for 10 minutes. Did 8 twisted ponytails to stretch my roots and airdried for a few hours. Turned the ponytails into plaits and kept that in for 2 days. Used Camille Rose twisting butter as a moisturizer and Curl Maker as a styler.

Instead of a braid and curl it was a fro but I liked it nontheless. lol

My pictures are too big to upload here so if interested, you can view on my tumblr. It's the latest post.

http://lalaslifeandstyle.tumblr.com

I don't have the energy to go through trying to resize pics or any of that foolishness. I miss the app. I havent even been inspired enough to come on here but I see I aint miss much, so I'll just keep up with checking in a few times a month. lol

How yall doing? I purchased a jet black rinse and will be doing that soon...on everywhere but my highlights. We will see how that goes.


----------



## winona (Apr 25, 2015)

Did my weekly set.  Nothing new same boring stuff:/  I need to do something different with my hair I so bored with the halo or mesh roller set to braids.  I suck a flat twisting, perm rod setting, and flexi rod setting.  I guess I am off to youtube


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 29, 2015)

Went to the Dominican Salon again this weekend and got another blowout and pincurl. My last set lasted for 3 weeks, and I got compliments even when it was old. It is sooo nice not to do my hair and when they wash and massage my scalp OMG. Heaven.
 

I trimmed my hair this weekend too. 

Once this set gets old, I plan to do my hair myself. I know my hair will need a good DC by then. My ends are happy to be straight. They break off a lot LESS now. When my hair is in its curly all-natural state, the ends are such a pain to keep healthy. I plan to *try* to do my own Dominican blowout next wash. I practiced on my mom and hers came out pretty good BUT her hair reverted back in 2 days. So I'm going to need to work on my technique. Now I know why so many naturals are straight naturals -- it's soooo easy. It literally takes me 5 minutes to roll my hair up every night -- then bed! 

I have two new 2015 hair goals:
1. Master doing a Dominican blowout & pincurl on my hair
2. Master doing this on my hair:  Her hair looks sooo good!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 1, 2015)

Here's how my hair looks today, one week after my dominican blowout. 
 
I don't really feel BSL since my hair is still NL/SL curly. Every time I reach a new hair goal, I become greedy for more length LOL it's a problem.....


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 1, 2015)

@coilyhaircutie your hair looks so full and lovely with those curls! I love it


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 4, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @coilyhaircutie your hair looks so full and lovely with those curls! I love it


Thanks girl @flyygirlll2! This has become my go-to style. My hair has been growing since there's a lot less stress on my ends when they're straight. I bought a new Denman brush to try my hand at a blowout next wash day...She used a roundbrush at the salon but I'm not that skilled yet lol


----------



## whiteoleander91 (May 5, 2015)

So many beautiful sets! I be lurking sometimes 

I have a question: how hard is it to use roller clips? like these


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 14, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> So many beautiful sets! I be lurking sometimes
> 
> I have a question: how hard is it to use roller clips? like these


I've never used those. Hopefully someone will chime in with experience


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 14, 2015)

I'll be back to my flexi rod sets in the fall. I've been doing my usual spring/summer regimen of braid and curls (with flexi rods on the ends) or the occasional monthly wash and go. However I have to admit that wash and go's don"t give me muliple day hair and at this long hair length, if I can't get a full week then it aint worth my time.
And nope, I'm not down for experimenting.  Too high maintenance for my low maintenance blood. So I will probably only do them every couple of months from now on. I can tell now that braid outs and flexi rod sets are my staple styles. They can last one to two weeks with no re-wetting, manipulation nor re-braiding .......just scrunching in a little moisturizer here and there.

How y'all doing?!!!!


----------



## MissCrawford (May 17, 2015)

Where are you guys purchasing your Pibbs dryers? I'll be purchasing one within the next year (waiting for WL)


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2015)

I did a satin covered sponge rollerset last night. I roll from the root to the ends so that I have waves instead of curls. I plan to wear my hair like this until I get it blown out next week.


----------



## Nini90012 (May 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I did a satin covered sponge rollerset last night. I roll from the root to the ends so that I have waves instead of curls. I plan to wear my hair like this until I get it blown out next week.


Did u set from wet or dry hair? What products did you use and at what point did you user then in your process? Please post a photo of your result. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 21, 2015)

Nini90012 said:


> Did u set from wet or dry hair? What products did you use and at what point did you user then in your process? Please post a photo of your result. Thanks a bunch!


I set on dry hair (old blowout). I didn't add any products before setting, because I had already moisturized and sealed the day before with Neutrogena Silk Touch cream and safflower oil. My waves have already fallen, but I am rolling again tonight. This time I will use smaller sections.  I only used 7 satin rollers last night... I will probably use 12 or more tonight.


----------



## Nini90012 (May 21, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I set on dry hair (old blowout). I didn't add any products before setting, because I had already moisturized and sealed the day before with Neutrogena Silk Touch cream and safflower oil. My waves have already fallen, but I am rolling again tonight. This time I will use smaller sections.  I only used 7 satin rollers last night... I will probably use 12 or more tonight.





Prettymetty said:


> I set on dry hair (old blowout). I didn't add any products before setting, because I had already moisturized and sealed the day before with Neutrogena Silk Touch cream and safflower oil. My waves have already fallen, but I am rolling again tonight. This time I will use smaller sections.  I only used 7 satin rollers last night... I will probably use 12 or more tonight.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 25, 2015)

Hey ladies, just checking in. I've been wearing my hair in flexirod sets. I'm about to do one tonight. I just washed my hair & am sitting with deep conditioner in it. I tried a new deep conditioner Kanechom. It's a Brazilian DC that has gotten rave reviews on YT so I decided I had to try it. Will let you know if it's better than my KeraCare. It comes in huge 35 oz tubs (for just $14) on Amazon, so I truly hope it lives up to the hype...otherwise I will have a crap ton of it just sitting in the bathroom lol. I bought a new hair custard at Target the other day - MopTop curly hair custard. I haven't bought new products in months since I been getting my hair done at the salon. But I figured I should give my hair a blowout-break and wear it curly for 3-4 weeks. Next time I go to the Dominican salon, I want to get this done: http://stylenoted.com/a-1950s-roller-set-with-double-flower-power-by-lana-del-ray/ A style with loose wavs, not super curly pincurls. We'll see how well my stylist can do that. 

Hope all is well with you all & your life and hair journeys!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 28, 2015)

Kanechom conditioner worked well in my hair. It did not leave my hair feeling super soft, in fact my hair felt a little abrasive. However, it was tangle-free. I detangled in the shower (which I have never been able to do since my hair is usually too tangled). When I got out the shower, it took me under an hour to apply my product to my hair and do a twist-out, which is unheard of. Usually the process takes 2 hours. Now I know why people mix Kanechom with Silicon mix - the Kanechom detangles your hair but you need another DC to soften your hair. 

To set my twists, I used MopTop curly custard on the right side of my head, castor + grapeseed oil in the front of my head, and Camille Rose Whipped Aloe on the left of my head. I wanted to compare all 3 products. End result? I got the same curl definition results from all three. The moptop side is slightly softer and more moisturized today though. Proves that sometimes it doesn't really matter what product I use, what matters is how detangled and moisturized my hair was to begin with after DCing.

Enjoying my twistout, on day 3 hair now. Weather has been in the 90s and very humid but my curls still have definition. I wear 4 buns at night to preserve it, and I haven't added any moisture since Monday. I've realized my hair retains moisture a lot better than I thought. I'll prob remoisturize tonight and do a flexirod set.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 28, 2015)

I pin curled my hair earlier so that I can have some loose curls. I used the single prong clips to hold them in place.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2015)

I have a wedding to attend and I want to wear some curls but not sure how they are going to hold up during the heat. I'm going to do a test run on Sunday to see how my hair holds up and if it works then I will do a rollerset that weekend. If not is going to have to be a flat twist updo.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 11, 2015)

This thread has grown so much in my absence! I LOVE it!

I have been off the site since the app became defunct and I must admit I miss it. I have been blah on my hair, but I am ready to get back on the wagon. I will need all the support I can get because sitting under the dryer in the summer is not my favorite, but I want some lush sets for fall. I need to get it together.


----------



## momi (Jun 12, 2015)

whiteoleander91 said:


> So many beautiful sets! I be lurking sometimes
> 
> I have a question: how hard is it to use roller clips? like these



I need some of these! Those pins are sometimes difficult to place. Can these clips be found at any BBS?

ETA- I use these with my hot rollers and doubt they would hold taut enough for a smooth wet set.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> This thread has grown so much in my absence! I LOVE it!
> 
> I have been off the site since the app became defunct and I must admit I miss it. I have been blah on my hair, but I am ready to get back on the wagon. I will need all the support I can get because sitting under the dryer in the summer is not my favorite, but I want some lush sets for fall. I need to get it together.



I'm glad your back. The thread wasn't the same without you.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2015)

I thought about doing a perm rod set for a wedding tomorrow. But it's supposed to be 94 tomorrow and there's no way that is going to last, especially with an outdoor wedding. I'm going to hold off on the sets until September when they may make it past 1 hour


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 12, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I'm glad your back. The thread wasn't the same without you.



I agree!  @Blairx0 gone get a whooping. lol


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I agree!  @Blairx0 gone get a whooping. lol



Don't chase her away. She's just coming back 



lulu97 said:


> View attachment 329185 I was under the dryer bored and made this. Lawd I miss my flexi sets. I'll make a braid out one at the end of the summer cause they have been treating me right while I patiently wait to get back to setting.



We miss your flexi sets too


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jun 12, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Don't chase her away. She's just coming back
> 
> 
> 
> We miss your flexi sets too


LOL


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jun 12, 2015)

Ladies, I've been slacking on the setting too. I'm in love with dominican blowouts now 
Instead of me slaving away for 6 hours on my hair... (shampoo, jump out the shower, DC, jump back in the shower, detangle, rollerset, wait under the dryer)...I can get in the salon at 10 am and be out by 11:30 am, and my girl will do everything for me- wash, DC, blowdry, curl, and out the door. I am so spoiled right now lol. I only get the blowouts once every three weeks, so I'm being responsible with the heat. In between times, like on 2-weeks-post blowout, I will cowash my hair and do a braidout or flexirod set. Nothing too fancy. This is a pic of a flexirod set on an old braidout. Low fuss, low maintenance, and easy. I don't think I'm ever going back to doing rollersets from scratch on wet hair any more. It's too.much.work. I'm just doing sets on dry hair now  ...Unless I go to the salon LOL


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 13, 2015)

Under the dryer now. Figured I would roll while there was a break in the heat. I will dry for a bit and put in some Bantu knots to sleep on. Pictures to follow!


----------



## PlainJane (Jun 14, 2015)

Roller setting was easier today using conditioner instead of my regular leave in. My ends are pretty bad from the heat I've been using so I'm trying to get back into setting. 

Any tips for getting ends that are tightly curled (4b) to lay flat on the roller?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jun 16, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Roller setting was easier today using conditioner instead of my regular leave in. My ends are pretty bad from the heat I've been using so I'm trying to get back into setting.
> 
> Any tips for getting ends that are tightly curled (4b) to lay flat on the roller?


I wish I did have some tips. People say make sure your hair is as wet as possible before rolling. No matter how hard I used to try, I could never get my ends to lay flat. I think it's a combination of the right products and techniques. Because when I go to the salon...they get those ends laid! It's also a lot harder when you're doing your own hair.


----------



## Beautified16 (Jun 25, 2015)

Today I  to rolled my hair going under instead of over to see if that will help stretch out my new growth. I am 11 weeks post relaxer. As well as I order Macherieamour's video to see if that can help me with my roller sets. Since I have started roller setting my hair, I have noticed that I am not bad at it but I could always improve. I want to be able to roller set quicker. Does anyone have any tips in regards to rolling quicker?


----------



## Beautified16 (Jun 25, 2015)

Tonight was one of the best roller sets that I have had in a very long while. 
I steamed with ORS replenishing conditioner, then I shampooed with the old school Creme of Nature with the green label. Conditioned with V05 moisture milks. 

I applied Aphogee Green Tea Spray and Lacio Lacio leave in. I used Lottabody's olive oil setting lotion , 1 part lotion and 2 parts water and sprayed with Arocsci High Beam Shine Mist.

My hair came out so soft, bouncy and moist. I think I will stop using serums when I roller set from now on as I feel that they aren't doing my hair any justice.


----------



## winona (Jun 27, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Roller setting was easier today using conditioner instead of my regular leave in. My ends are pretty bad from the heat I've been using so I'm trying to get back into setting.
> 
> Any tips for getting ends that are tightly curled (4b) to lay flat on the roller?


I have to wet the hair again right before actual rolling.  My ends for the most part come out straight enough to comb through my hair without any breakage. I also use very little product to set.  When I used more product I found it more difficult to get those ends laid.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 28, 2015)

So I'm going to join in so my rollers won't gather dust in my closet. I discovered ponytail rollerseting (late I know) and really liked the outcome. All my rollers I bought pretty big so I'm going to see how flexirods or jumbo perm rods work with it. My curlformers I still have the problem of having frizzy ends but I just trimmed today and plan to watch after my ends so hopefully that will help. I hope it's not due to them being knock off curlformers as I bought a lot of them. I don't plan to rollerset much perhaps once or twice a month but that's a start at least.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 4, 2015)

I've been reading this thread but haven't read the entire thing so forgive me if this has been covered. 

Do any of you regularly dry roller set or rollerset on blown out hair. I want to try on blown out hair but I'm so over sleeping in rollers. Can you still sit under the dryer and get a decent set on dry hair?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 4, 2015)

KammyGirl said:


> I've been reading this thread but haven't read the entire thing so forgive me if this has been covered.
> 
> Do any of you regularly dry roller set or rollerset on blown out hair. I want to try on blown out hair but I'm so over sleeping in rollers. Can you still sit under the dryer and get a decent set on dry hair?


I know I can get good sets on dry hair if I do a curlformer set or a perm rod set. I haven't tried with regular rollers or flexi rods.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 4, 2015)

@faithVA do you sit under the dryer? How long?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 5, 2015)

Not always. If I air dry its usually dry in  2 hours. If If I sit under the dryer its 30 to 45 minutes but closer to 30.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 5, 2015)

Did a roller set with perm rods which is now in a bun. My perm rods sets only last about 2 days. Any tips on how to keep my curls form the rod set longer?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jul 7, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> Did a roller set with perm rods which is now in a bun. My perm rods sets only last about 2 days. Any tips on how to keep my curls form the rod set longer?


@Rozlewis That's always a challenge. Try experimenting with different products. Products with aloe vera gel help hold my curls best, but I had to find that out the hard way through trying lots of different things. You could also try pincurls at night.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey ladies, I've been washing my hair more frequently like Nappie85 recommends in this clip: 
It actually does detangle less, and my hair doesn't take long to cowash, just 15 minutes. I think my hair likes being moisturized so often. I hope it doesn't get used to this treatment though lol...once autumn comes around I'm going right back to Dominican rollersets and washing once every 3 weeks 

I've been twisting my hair and adding permrods to the ends of my twists after washing. I get a lot of shrinkage, but whatever. It's all in the name of healthy, long hair, so it's all good!


----------



## PlainJane (Jul 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried any of these?


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey strangers,
I know nap85 has come out with that video about that "theory"...the theory that has been hashed around this board and youtube and other hair blogs...but that's cool. No shade, just interesting.

Any who I just wanted to tag @faithVA  bc it's been months now that I promised pic of my deva cut. My new profile pic is ONE of the pics I took, I'm being lazy and tired so I'll upload the others later.

Working over 40hrs and setting do not mix well ladies.
Beautiful hair! Keep it up!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2015)

girlonfire said:


> Hey strangers,
> I know nap85 has come out with that video about that "theory"...the theory that has been hashed around this board and youtube and other hair blogs...but that's cool. No shade, just interesting.
> 
> Any who I just wanted to tag @faithVA  bc it's been months now that I promised pic of my deva cut. My new profile pic is ONE of the pics I took, I'm being lazy and tired so I'll upload the others later.
> ...



Are you happy with it? I will stay posted for the others.  Thanks for remembering.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 16, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Are you happy with it? I will stay posted for the others.  Thanks for remembering.


I've been really enjoying it. The crown of my head before the hair cut was sooooo long compared to everywhere else. The cut evened out everything and I don't feel overwhelmed anymore. Doing my hair takes less than 2 hrs (prepoo, wash, deep condition, detangle, style and dry).


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey ladies,
my hair has been enjoying being washed more. I don't know how often nap85 washes hers, but I've been cowashing 1-2x/week and shampooing & DCing 1x/week. So my hair is wet at least twice a week, sometimes 3 times if I have more time. It is a lot easier to detangle.

Pics:

  


This is a twistout with permrods at the end. I detangle my hair in the shower with my fingers or with a brush, depending on how smooth a style I want.

*Products*:

Curly hair custard - it's like a gel, I smooth it along the length of my hair, then brush through with my denman
Castor oil & grapeseed oil mix - I smooth it over the custard to lock in the moisture
Pink lotion (yeah, I said it...LOL) - I put this *just* on my ends. It keeps my ends slick and prevents them from knotting up. Works like a charm

Still BSL, my hair looks sooo shrunken in those pics though. It's super bouncy and has a lot of movement. MBL here I come!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 21, 2015)

@coilyhaircutie Our regimen is similar. My hair gets deep conditioned twice a week. I put it in 2 braids to dry. Wear those for a day or 2. Rock a braidout one day then a high bun the next day. Wash, rinse, repeat. I've been saving setting for special occasions.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jul 21, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> @coilyhaircutie Our regimen is similar. My hair gets deep conditioned twice a week. I put it in 2 braids to dry. Wear those for a day or 2. Rock a braidout one day then a high bun the next day. Wash, rinse, repeat. I've been saving setting for special occasions.



@lulu97 
I can relate. I set my wet hair on flexirods last Sunday night and by Monday morning my hair still wasn't dry. You know I was pissed lol. It's hard to sit under the dryer for 2 hours in this heat, and air-drying is not enough for my hair. So twistouts with flexirods at the end are where it's at. It may be a cheat for "setting to success" but it'll have to do for now


----------



## leleepop (Jul 22, 2015)

I cowash and detangle once a week, do a curly fro set ever night, sometimes with rollers/sometimes without. I love my hair like this and I get compliments all the time too. I can workout with ease using this regimen too, it has been a win win for me.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jul 24, 2015)

leleepop said:


> I cowash and detangle once a week, do a curly fro set ever night, sometimes with rollers/sometimes without. I love my hair like this and I get compliments all the time too. I can workout with ease using this regimen, it has been a win win for me.


@leleepop What products do you use to do your curly fro in between washes?


----------



## leleepop (Jul 24, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @leleepop What products do you use to do your curly fro in between washes?


I 've been using this recipe from Motown girl.com for years  and it works like a charm for me. 3oz water, 2oz vo5/white rain or fav non silicone condish, and 1 oz olive oil or your favorite oil put in spray spritz bottle. This is my daily moisture spritz. I don't use the exact measurements now I pretty much eyeball it. My recipe is 75% water in a spray spritz bottle, 2 sqirts condish, and 1 sqirt olive oil. hth
o yeah after I spritz each section I seal with olive oil too, it really help my ends.


----------



## Beautified16 (Jul 26, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Has anyone tried any of these?



I have only tried the control me edge gel and to me it was nothing special. I would like to try their texturizing setting lotion. I am currently using Lottabody's Olive Oil setting lotion and I like that.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow the last time anyone got on here was in July!! 
Hello hello!! How are you ladies all doing? Hope you all enjoyed the summer <3 How are your hair journeys so far?

Me, same old same old. Wash every 3 days (sometimes with conditioner, sometimes with just water). DC every 2-3 weeks. Been doing twists set on permrods, so easy, just takes 20 minutes to set at night. Get my hair done at the Dominican salon 1/month on curlers. 

My hair is still BSL....it's taking its sweet ass time to get to MBL -__- 
I'm pampering it even thought it seems like it's at a standstill and a part of me wants to give up. I'm going to soldier through this goal, just like how I soldiered through APL. One day at a time. No complaints, just consistency and the faith that I will make it through to MBL and then WL.

Hope you ladies are meeting your dream goals!! How's it going?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 14, 2015)

It has been quiet in here. I think most ladies switched over to their alternate summer style. 

I'm waiting for the weather to break before I switch over to rollerset. With the VA humidity and no air in my car rollerset would be a waste of time.

I definitely have more length than I did when I rollerset in April. Looking forward to my first rollerset of the fall.

I may do a curlformer set this weekend so I can trim.

Glad it's time to revive this thread.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 17, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> View attachment 337267 View attachment 337269 Did a roller set a few days ago. The summer slowdown got me rusty...my set turned out to be a bust. My natural hair turned into a ball of frizz but my relaxed ends did ok. Gonna work it out though! Maybe do a few bantu knots and wear it frizzed out. Lol
> 
> I've missed setting & look forward to squeezing it back in for the cooler months.



@lulu97, that hair, that hair. It's so luscious and healthy! What techniques did you use to get past BSL? What's helped you retain the most moisture // what moisturizer do you use?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 17, 2015)

faithVA said:


> =
> I definitely have more length than I did when I rollerset in April.


That's awesome! Congrats! @faithVA Retention is half the battle, and it's something I want to get better at


----------



## faithVA (Sep 17, 2015)

Lulus back and badder than ever.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 18, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @lulu97, that hair, that hair. It's so luscious and healthy! What techniques did you use to get past BSL? What's helped you retain the most moisture // what moisturizer do you use?



Awwwwww @coilyhaircutie Thank you. You are too kind! 

How did I get past BSL? 
I continued to roller set to stretch and smooth my hair. Afterwards I would moisturize, finger comb or brush out the curls then throw it in a french braid. I was also washing every 10-14 days so I would take it down at the halfway mark, moisturize again and remove shed hairs....back in a french/crown/goddess braid until wash day. I would also make sure I deep conditioned like crazy. Usually before and after washing. lol 

What moisturizer am I using?
Since the beginning of the year, I've been using and LOVING Camille Rose Moisture Milk. It's Bae!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 18, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Lulus back and badder than ever.



@faithVA 

I wish I knew how to post GIF's cause I think a dancing one would be appropriate  but since I don't know how to............ Owwwwwww! lol


----------



## divachyk (Sep 19, 2015)

Ladies, I'm over one year post relaxer. What are some good ways/rolling techniques to blend the new growth and relaxed hair. When setting my hair (roller setting or flexi rod setting), there is a distinct difference between the textures and it doesn't blend well. My new growth look dull and frizzy and my relaxed hair looks hydrated and sleek. My hair has a tendency to want to gravitate upward for some reason. I assume the thick, puffy roots are to blame. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi Ladies - I have not posted in here for a minute. I have not done a roller set in a long time. However, today I installed my Curlformers for the first time an let me tell you I love them. I like these much better than a roller set and they were much easier for me to install. My curls were consistent all over. I have had these for over year and not used them. Why was I afraid? Anyway, I am 12 weeks post and my new growth blended nicely. My hair is smooth and it straightened the multiple textures nicely. Winning!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 19, 2015)

Rub it in @Rozlewis seeing how I'm struggling with blending. j/k Great job on a successful wash day. I have CurlFormers that I've had for years and never used them. I forsee having a hard time figuring out how to install them. Was it challenging?


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 19, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Rub it in @Rozlewis seeing how I'm struggling with blending. j/k Great job on a successful wash day. I have CurlFormers that I've had for years and never used them. I forsee having a hard time figuring out how to install them. Was it challenging?



@divachyk 

Hey girl. It was so darn easy. I had the idea that they would cause too much manipulation and I would pull out tons of hair but it was not at all what I had imagined. As long as you twist the hair at the root before placing it in the hook the hair will glide into the Curlformer. This was my first time and I am so mad I waited so long to try them. I will be doing them a lot this winter. I will also use them on my daughter. She likes to get her hair straightened and I try to do styles that don't require heat. Try them and tell me what you think.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow, that's awesome. I will try them and let you know @Rozlewis. Your daughter will love those curls. What did you set your hair with?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 22, 2015)

My hooded dryer is on it's last leg. The pole can no longer be adjusted height wise and I cracked a hole in the top of the hood trying to maneuver it down 3 flights of stairs to my beauty room. I've already requested another one as a Christmas present. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 22, 2015)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I'm over one year post relaxer. What are some good ways/rolling techniques to blend the new growth and relaxed hair. When setting my hair (roller setting or flexi rod setting), there is a distinct difference between the textures and it doesn't blend well. My new growth look dull and frizzy and my relaxed hair looks hydrated and sleek. My hair has a tendency to want to gravitate upward for some reason. I assume the thick, puffy roots are to blame. I am open to suggestions.



@divachyk I only do cheat sets now. If I'm using magnetic rollers, I place my hair in 6 ponytails to get as much stretch as possible to the roots and for any other rollers I braid a little past the roots then apply the rollers. Makes blending so much better.

Are you opposed to color? I like to dye my hair jet black as my natural color is dark brown and my relaxed ends are dusty brown. This also helps blend everything together. I use permanent color but a semi permanent would work too if you just want to test it out to see if it would help. Good Luck Beautiful!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh great points -- thank you, @lulu97 --- my textures differ but so does the color. Something to consider. I never thought to braid for blending. I will try that. Muah!!!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey ladies, finally got up the energy to do a flexirod set. I have no idea how I used to do these *every* night. They're so much work. No wonder I was so tired in the mornings! lol. The process takes a full hour. Here are the results, with and without flash:

  

My hair is shinier now that I wash it every 3 days. It's super soft and moisturized. Something that surprises me though is that I still get a little bit of breakage when I style my hair. Not much, just tiny little strands. Is there a "normal" amount of breakage? I know the difference between shedding and breakage, and I know that shedding is cool. But I wonder - is there a "safe" level of breakage? Just curious because if not, there may be something else I need to tweak in my regimen.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 24, 2015)

new hair toy 
 
Can't wait to use it for my twistouts once my homemade oil mix runs out. I like my homemade oil mixes, but I'm just so busy these days. Will be great to try something new!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 24, 2015)

@coilyhaircutie Yes GIRLLLLLLLL, that flexi set looks beautiful!

I think we all get a little Breakage...just from handling/manipulation alone. The more I stay out of my hair, the less Breakage I get. When I was DC'ing twice a week, my hair was oh so moisturized but the amount of Breakage I saw just didn't justify me to continue that regimen. Nowaday's I hardly see any....I still get some but not much.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 24, 2015)

@lulu97  thanks love!  




lulu97 said:


> @coilyhaircutie Yes GIRLLLLLLLL, that flexi set looks beautiful!
> 
> I think we all get a little Breakage...just from handling/manipulation alone. The more I stay out of my hair, the less Breakage I get. When I was DC'ing twice a week, my hair was oh so moisturized but the amount of Breakage I saw just didn't justify me to continue that regimen. Nowaday's I hardly see any....I still get some but not much.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 27, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Anybody setting this weekend?



Hey @lulu97! Your hair is too luscious. If my hair were that length, I would have to physically restrain myself from getting it flat ironed every week. Actually scratch that, there would be no restraining, I don't have the self-discipline for that lol. I'd just become a proud "straight natural" like my girl SistaWithRealHair and just let that hair flow. 

I plan to do the regular this week: wash every 3 days and do my regular twist and curl. I know it's not a "full" set, but setting rods on those ends has been successful for me! I checked in the shower yesterday, and I'm now full BSL  (!!!) On my way to full midback length!! I may do a flexirod set Wednesday, we'll see. Plan to hold off on the Dominican blowouts until Thanksgiving.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 27, 2015)

I was supposed to wash and do a perm rod set but I just refuse to be on my feet for one minute more. It will have to wait until next weekend. The weather is definitely perfect for sets right now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 28, 2015)

@coilyhaircutie Girl, I love wearing it straight too. I'm still toying with the idea of getting it pressed at the salon and rocking straight hair every 3-4 months OR just waiting until all the relaxed ends are gone and then doing that routine in between roller setting. I'm leaning more towards the latter but yes girl straight hair is the business!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 28, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I was supposed to wash and do a perm rod set but I just refuse to be on my feet for one minute more. It will have to wait until next weekend. The weather is definitely perfect for sets right now.



@faithVA Don't you just love that nice crisp & cool fall weather? It's a roller setter's dream season! lol


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> @faithVA Don't you just love that nice crisp & cool fall weather? It's a roller setter's dream season! lol


Yes it's perfect for rollerseting. I better get to it. It will be hat weather before I know it.


----------



## junipertree (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm late to post in this thread but I have been roller setting off and on for a while now. My Pibbs broke a few weeks ago (plastic hood) but I was able to get a replacement from Pibbs and fixed it this weekend for a roller set. I decided to try something new because I've been slacking with my hair care regimen and it was a complete flop. I was hoping you guys could help me figure out what I did wrong:
1) I decided to do a bentonite clay mask to detox. I first did a prepoo for an hour with a mixture of oils (pumpkin seed, castor, hemp, wheat germ, rosemary)
2) I put on the bentonite clay for about 30 minutes (clay, ACV, honey)
3) Rinsed out and did a cleanse with Briogeo Avocado and Quinoa co-wash
4) deep conditioned with Briogeo Don't Despair Repair conditioning mask. I mixed a little hemp oil in this. I wound up sleeping with this on because I didn't have time to finish that night.
5) The next morning I rinsed out the DC and roller set. Sprayed with Aphogee keratin Greet Tea, rubbed Jane Carter smoother and shine leave in styling over that. (I ran out of the green tea halfway so used Alterna's Bamboo heat protectant spray for the rest under the JC)
6) sat under the dryer for 2 hours. About 45 minutes longer than I usually do because I wanted to be certain it was completely dry.

When I took the rollers out it was still damp! My first thought was too much JC but it was also verrrrry oily. Should I have not done the oil prepoo? Not added the oil to the Briogeo DC? Not slept in the DC? My hair is super dry and very fine. I was trying to moisturize it as best I could.

Sorry for the long post but I was too upset. I don't know what to do with my hair today. It's an oily, stiff, mess.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi @junipertree! Whew girl! I was tired reading that, so I know you must have been tired doing it. I'm so sorry to hear that your set didn't turn out the way you wanted it to! We've all been there. My biggest pet peeve when rollersetting is having damp hair when I take the rollers out. It makes my skin crawl just thinking about it lol. I can't say for sure what your problem was, but I know when my hair is too oily, it takes FOREVER to dry. So next time, try using less oil. I would suggest not adding oil to your deep conditioner the next time around. I also would suggest deep conditioning for just an hour under your Pibbs, then washing it out, then roller setting. For rollersetting, for my hair less product is ideal. I have fine, low-porosity hair -- it hates too much product, especially heavy products. If you have fine hair too, try using less product or lighter products. HTH! Happy hair growing <3


----------



## junipertree (Sep 28, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Hi @junipertree! Whew girl! I was tired reading that, so I know you must have been tired doing it. I'm so sorry to hear that your set didn't turn out the way you wanted it to! We've all been there. My biggest pet peeve when rollersetting is having damp hair when I take the rollers out. It makes my skin crawl just thinking about it lol. I can't say for sure what your problem was, but I know when my hair is too oily, it takes FOREVER to dry. So next time, try using less oil. I would suggest not adding oil to your deep conditioner the next time around. I also would suggest deep conditioning for just an hour under your Pibbs, then washing it out, then roller setting. For rollersetting, for my hair less product is ideal. I have fine, low-porosity hair -- it hates too much product, especially heavy products. If you have fine hair too, try using less product or lighter products. HTH! Happy hair growing <3



Thanks @coilyhaircutie !! I know that was a long post to read but I appreciate the feedback. And I think you're right - when I use less product my hair turns out better. But I also want to make sure it's well protected from the heat of the dryer. But you're right - my fine, low-po hair can't take it.
What do you use to set your hair that gives you heat protection without weighing it down?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 28, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> @coilyhaircutie Girl, I love wearing it straight too. I'm still toying with the idea of getting it pressed at the salon and rocking straight hair every 3-4 months OR just waiting until all the relaxed ends are gone and then doing that routine in between roller setting. I'm leaning more towards the latter but yes girl straight hair is the business!



@lulu97 
Oooh I'm getting excited about that routine, and it's not even my hair! LOL. 

I keep thinking about my hair length by this Thanksgiving - midback length, luxurious and thick. I have this fantasy of tossing it over my shoulder while I add more food to my plate ahahaha  Or of it flowing down my neck while I pick up my little cousins and swing them up and play with them ahaha. Yes, yes I have way too many hair fantasies LOL. But hey, you have to dream right??  You have to believe a goal for the goal to happen!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 28, 2015)

junipertree said:


> Thanks @coilyhaircutie !! I know that was a long post to read but I appreciate the feedback. And I think you're right - when I use less product my hair turns out better. But I also want to make sure it's well protected from the heat of the dryer. But you're right - my fine, low-po hair can't take it.
> What do you use to set your hair that gives you heat protection without weighing it down?



Girl I haven't done a full set in a long time. Honestly, I don't use heat protectant. I make sure my hair is fully moisturized by water-only washing every 3 days and co washing + deep conditioning every 2 weeks. 

My hair loves setting products with aloe vera in it. I got great results with the Camille Rose whipped aloe butter but it was a little too pricey. My hair also likes homemade Flaxseed gel with aloe vera juice (I use naptural85's recipe) but it takes forever to make.Right now, I'm using the Mop Top Curly Hair Custard from Target, and it's light and gives me a great hold. Over the years, I've realized it's not really the specific products that get my hair looking good, it's the ingredients in the products. My hair loves aloe vera juice, aloe vera gel, and castor oil – so I buy products that have those ingredients in it. I deep condition with Silicon Mix, and it doesn't have all-natural ingredients -but- I get the best results from it and have retained a lot of length with it. So really I just do what works for my hair, even if the ingredients aren't always "all-natural".  I hope this helps you somewhat  You got this!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2015)

junipertree said:


> I'm late to post in this thread but I have been roller setting off and on for a while now. My Pibbs broke a few weeks ago (plastic hood) but I was able to get a replacement from Pibbs and fixed it this weekend for a roller set. I decided to try something new because I've been slacking with my hair care regimen and it was a complete flop. I was hoping you guys could help me figure out what I did wrong:
> 1) I decided to do a bentonite clay mask to detox. I first did a prepoo for an hour with a mixture of oils (pumpkin seed, castor, hemp, wheat germ, rosemary)
> 2) I put on the bentonite clay for about 30 minutes (clay, ACV, honey)
> 3) Rinsed out and did a cleanse with Briogeo Avocado and Quinoa co-wash
> ...





junipertree said:


> I'm late to post in this thread but I have been roller setting off and on for a while now. My Pibbs broke a few weeks ago (plastic hood) but I was able to get a replacement from Pibbs and fixed it this weekend for a roller set. I decided to try something new because I've been slacking with my hair care regimen and it was a complete flop. I was hoping you guys could help me figure out what I did wrong:
> 1) I decided to do a bentonite clay mask to detox. I first did a prepoo for an hour with a mixture of oils (pumpkin seed, castor, hemp, wheat germ, rosemary)
> 2) I put on the bentonite clay for about 30 minutes (clay, ACV, honey)
> 3) Rinsed out and did a cleanse with Briogeo Avocado and Quinoa co-wash
> ...


II agree with coilyhaircutie. I use oil only after my hair is completely dry. Skip the prepoo. Ilalso make sure you keep the honey to a minimum in your clay. Next time either the clay or the cowash. 

Keep it simple. You will get it next time.


----------



## junipertree (Sep 29, 2015)

^^^ Thanks @faithVA !

I only used the cowash to get all of the remnants of the mask out of my hair. Next time I will just rinse it out profusely.

Honestly, I'm confused about the clay mask. I will say once it was rinsed out I really loved my curl definition but I was not sure what to add to it. I thought ACV closed the cuticles and being low porosity I thought that was no good. I needed them open to absorb the DC, no? Perhaps rifts why the DC just sat on top of my strands?


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 29, 2015)

@coilyhaircutie such cute results! I bought flexi rods months ago and still haven't worked up the courage to use them. how do you usually style your hair if you wash it so often?


----------



## PlainJane (Sep 29, 2015)

Where can I buy knock off curlformers?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Sep 29, 2015)

@PlainJane Try Amazon or Ebay.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2015)

junipertree said:


> ^^^ Thanks @faithVA !
> 
> I only used the cowash to get all of the remnants of the mask out of my hair. Next time I will just rinse it out profusely.
> 
> Honestly, I'm confused about the clay mask. I will say once it was rinsed out I really loved my curl definition but I was not sure what to add to it. I thought ACV closed the cuticles and being low porosity I thought that was no good. I needed them open to absorb the DC, no? Perhaps rifts why the DC just sat on top of my strands?


Im low porosity as well but I rarely DC after doing a clay rinse.  Even if you used acv, if you used heat with the DC you would be fine.

I think the DC sat on your hair due to all of the oil.

I'm sorry. I thought I sent this hours ago


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 29, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> @coilyhaircutie such cute results! I bought flexi rods months ago and still haven't worked up the courage to use them. how do you usually style your hair if you wash it so often?



@PlainJane Twist and curl! I twist my hair in the same 8 sections after every wash and put skinny perm rods on the ends of each twist. I've gotten my wash time down to 15 minutes (and that includes shower-time washing my body). Through water rinsing/cowashing my hair more frequently, I've eliminated the dryness problems and frequent tangles I used to get. My scalp also feels healthier.

Thanks so much for the compliment! I do flexirods as a special occasion style. I used to do them every night, but that was way too much manipulation for my hair -- not to mention it takes forever (60-90 minutes). The twist and curl takes me 30 minutes, if that. My hair is a completely different now that I water-rinse it every 3 days. It's a joy to do, and such an easy routine. I don't dread washing my hair anymore, it's just one of those things that I do. Like brushing my teeth in the morning.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 30, 2015)

Since it's getting cooler I will start setting again and wearing my hair out more. I pretty much wore wigs all Summer


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 2, 2015)

Today. Took 1 hour to roller set. Hope to get faster


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 5, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> @PlainJane Twist and curl! I twist my hair in the same 8 sections after every wash and put skinny perm rods on the ends of each twist. I've gotten my wash time down to 15 minutes (and that includes shower-time washing my body). Through water rinsing/cowashing my hair more frequently, I've eliminated the dryness problems and frequent tangles I used to get. My scalp also feels healthier.
> 
> Thanks so much for the compliment! I do flexirods as a special occasion style. I used to do them every night, but that was way too much manipulation for my hair -- not to mention it takes forever (60-90 minutes). The twist and curl takes me 30 minutes, if that. My hair is a completely different now that I water-rinse it every 3 days. It's a joy to do, and such an easy routine. I don't dread washing my hair anymore, it's just one of those things that I do. Like brushing my teeth in the morning.


Wow I can't think of one step in my wash day routine that only takes 15 minutes that's awesome. My hair thrives too with routine rinsing and cowashing but my issue is styling. I'm hoping to get better by the time my transition is over. Do you flat twist or do loose twists? Now I'm headed to YouTube to find "twist and curl" videos


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 5, 2015)

TopShelf said:


> Today. Took 1 hour to roller set. Hope to get faster


I roller set a few days ago too and it took me one hour. The first time I tried it took 2 hours. I would love to get down to 30-45 minutes!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 8, 2015)

Decided to go old school and use my initial products I used to use for setting.

It's a 10 leave in & MoroccanOil oil treatment. Wellllllll I couldnt find my it's a 10 for the life of me, so I used Redken's anti snap leave in with the Moroccanoil. My hair was so bouncy & light. Loved it! Thinking of alternating creamy leave in's (Camille Rose) with lighter products for setting.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 9, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Wow I can't think of one step in my wash day routine that only takes 15 minutes that's awesome. My hair thrives too with routine rinsing and cowashing but my issue is styling. I'm hoping to get better by the time my transition is over. Do you flat twist or do loose twists? Now I'm headed to YouTube to find "twist and curl" videos


Just now saw this, been a busy week. I do 9-10 loose twists. Sometimes I flat twist the front if I want to look extra nice lol. Once you find your staple style, you will be set for life. It's so nice not to worry about how to do my hair-- I just do it.

Now I want to find a staple updo/protective style for winter. I wore buns every day for 2 years throughout college to grow out my hair and I killed them. I can't stand wearing buns anymore. I also can't stand protective styles that make me look grannyish ugh. I'm still looking for that perfect vintage style that's a little modern, that I can do in 5 minutes flat. I know that's asking for a lot (lol) but I know the perfect style is out there. I like the Downton Abbey styles but let's be real, they use at least a pack of weave (not to mention celebrity stylists) to get their hair to look like that. I need to work with my kinky curly BSL hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2015)

I was supposed to do a rod set last night but after mudding, coloring, shampooing and conditioning I was done.  

I'm supposed to rodset for a wedding on the weekend but after last night I think I've talked myskef into flat twist in the back and perm rods in the front. 

Looks like my rollerset might not happen until the end of the year.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 23, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I was supposed to do a rod set last night but after mudding, coloring, shampooing and conditioning I was done.


Just reading that made me tired.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Just reading that made me tired.


 Yeah, I was tired after mudding.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2015)

I was contemplating doing a full head rod set for the wedding tomorrow. After days to think about it, I finally decided I'm only going to do the front and I'm just going to take my current twist out and set dry hair.  I'm really not feeling doing my hair 

I'm procrastinating as it is. But I'm going to start as soon as I eat.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2015)

Used Blue Roze Beauty to set. Let's hope this works.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2015)

faithVA said:


> View attachment 340367 Used Blue Roze Beauty to set. Let's hope this works.




It turned out OK. Hoping it doesn't poof.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Oct 24, 2015)

I love it. Looks pretty. @faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> I love it. Looks pretty. @faithVA


Thank you. It held up well. Hopefully I can get two day hair.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 30, 2015)

...am I still even allowed to come out of hiding and say you ladies are doing amazing?

I have been absent for far too long. life has taken me to a new job, new apartment, a new set of distractions and away from hair care. I miss the forum, setting and you ladies. Please say I can come back!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> ...am I still even allowed to come out of hiding and say you ladies are doing amazing?
> 
> I have been absent for far too long. life has taken me to a new job, new apartment, a new set of distractions and away from hair care. I miss the forum, setting and you ladies. Please say I can come back!


Please come back. I was wondering where you were. Congratulations on all of your distractions. It sounds like it has been a good year for you.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 30, 2015)

I bought some Nairobi setting lotion today but a lot of reviews say it doesn't offer a lot of hold. 

Has anyone used it?


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Oct 31, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I roller set a few days ago too and it took me one hour. The first time I tried it took 2 hours. I would love to get down to 30-45 minutes!



Ditto! This is a huge difference between my relaxed and natural rollersets. Relaxed I could do a wet set in 30 minutes without a mirror, 30 minutes under the dryer and I could leave the house. Natural takes me an hour to dry set (rollerset, twist out, braid out, whatever!) and an indefinite amount of time to dry.

I did flexis yesterday and they turned out like bantu knots. LOL that's ok! after all that work I'm going to rock them anyway.


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Oct 31, 2015)

I just got this dryer and have mixed feelings about it. Wondering if anyone has it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2015)

AlkalineSteam said:


> I just got this dryer and have mixed feelings about it. Wondering if anyone has it.


 I don't have  that one. I have the gold n hot. What don't you like about it?


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 2, 2015)

AlkalineSteam said:


> Ditto! This is a huge difference between my relaxed and natural rollersets. Relaxed I could do a wet set in 30 minutes without a mirror, 30 minutes under the dryer and I could leave the house. Natural takes me an hour to dry set (rollerset, twist out, braid out, whatever!) and an indefinite amount of time to dry.
> 
> I did flexis yesterday and they turned out like bantu knots. LOL that's ok! after all that work I'm going to rock them anyway.



yessssss i feel your pain. I remember when I used to get off work on Friday's and do a whole wash day routine including styling and be ready to go out that Friday night. Now, I need to start everything the night before just so it can "set"


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Nov 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't have  that one. I have the gold n hot. What don't you like about it?



I have to get into the perfect position so that the heat is even all around and the bonnet/hose doesn't burn me and the hose doesn't come out. That takes a combination of paper towels on my hairline, a towel on the back of my neck and ear covers. The GOOD news is that it seems to dry pretty quickly under the perfect conditions. 

My purple logo Hot Tools hard bonnet dryer stopped drying after about 15 years. I bought the new one (pink logo) from Amazon and ended up setting it out on the street because it was useless. I also bought a roll-a-bout dryer from Sally's last year and the whole danged hood broke off the pole on my third use.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sitting under the dryer with a head full of rollers. 

I sincerely forgot how much I enjoy this. While it won't be my best set I feel so relaxed and I can finally paint my nails, catch upon netflix and just be still for a bit. Rollersetting welcome back to my life!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 8, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I bought some Nairobi setting lotion today but a lot of reviews say it doesn't offer a lot of hold.
> 
> Has anyone used it?



@PlainJane I've used Nairobi before. It has a very soft hold. It made my hair very shiny but dry after after a few days. I generally don't like the way setting foam feels in my hair while wet and this one felt the worse.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 8, 2015)

@Blairx0 *singing and doing the Carlton dance* Welcome back, welcome back, WEL-COME ba-ackkkkkk"


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 8, 2015)

I have been gone so long I dont even know how to upload pictures!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 8, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> I have been gone so long I dont even know how to upload pictures!


Welcome back @Blairx0


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 8, 2015)

Ladies I'm so over my hair right now lol. I'm just ugh. I got it flat ironed this week. It's so shiny and pretty, but it's been the same length for months now and it's so fine. I have done everything I can to thicken my hairline and to retain length, but it's still thin at the edges and apparently secretly breaks off at the end (since I'm still grazing BSL, 7-8 months after reaching this goal...). 

The only thing that I can think of that may contribute to this bizarre refusal of my hair to retain length is my diet. I don't eat meat (nope, not even chicken lol) - only seafood. I'm a pescatarian and have been for 8 years now. And for 6 years, I've been trying to grow my hair out. I think I may have to change my diet. I don't want to eat meat but I do want to get the right nutrients so I think I'll ask my doctor this week about what I should do. Maybe take more vitamins or start drinking bone broth (without the meat). This hair WILL be waist length in 2016. And that's a promise.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 8, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Ladies I'm so over my hair right now lol. I'm just ugh. I got it flat ironed this week. It's so shiny and pretty, but it's been the same length for months now and it's so fine. I have done everything I can to thicken my hairline and to retain length, but it's still thin at the edges and apparently secretly breaks off at the end (since I'm still grazing BSL, 7-8 months after reaching this goal...).
> 
> The only thing that I can think of that may contribute to this bizarre refusal of my hair to retain length is my diet. I don't eat meat (nope, not even chicken lol) - only seafood. I'm a pescatarian and have been for 8 years now. And for 6 years, I've been trying to grow my hair out. I think I may have to change my diet. I don't want to eat meat but I do want to get the right nutrients so I think I'll ask my doctor this week about what I should do. Maybe take more vitamins or start drinking bone broth (without the meat). This hair WILL be waist length in 2016. And that's a promise.



Having you been supplementing your protein with hemp protein or a protein powder? Are you getting enough of your essential fatty acids?

Maybe just incorporating those things may help.

I wanted to be a Pescatarian but have just been too lazy to follow through. Do you eat beans daily?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 9, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Having you been supplementing your protein with hemp protein or a protein powder? Are you getting enough of your essential fatty acids?
> 
> Maybe just incorporating those things may help.
> 
> I wanted to be a Pescatarian but have just been too lazy to follow through. Do you eat beans daily?



I eat seafood for dinner nearly every day. For lunch, I try to eat some sort of protein, whether it's nuts or smoked salmon in a sandwich.  The only meal that I don't consistently eat protein at is breakfast; I try to do an egg in the mornings but I'm usually too busy in the mornings to do more than toast a waffle. Now that I think about it... I think I need to get better at having protein for breakfast and lunch, because I really only have protein for dinner. Thanks for pointing that out. 

I tried the hemp protein and other proteins...I just can't stand the taste! i love veggie smoothies and I drink one for breakfast everyday alongside my meal. But protein powders make my smoothies so thick and chaulky. I don't like it. Do you have a good recipe that you've tried?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> I eat seafood for dinner nearly every day. For lunch, I try to eat some sort of protein, whether it's nuts or smoked salmon in a sandwich.  The only meal that I don't consistently eat protein at is breakfast; I try to do an egg in the mornings but I'm usually too busy in the mornings to do more than toast a waffle. Now that I think about it... I think I need to get better at having protein for breakfast and lunch, because I really only have protein for dinner. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> I tried the hemp protein and other proteins...I just can't stand the taste! i love veggie smoothies and I drink one for breakfast everyday alongside my meal. But protein powders make my smoothies so thick and chaulky. I don't like it. Do you have a good recipe that you've tried?


If you drink a smoothie you shouldn't be able to detect 1 tbsp of hemp seed. Maybe you are using too much for your recipe. I'm only blending carrot juice and greens and it blends fine.

If 1 tbsp is too much start with 1/2 tbsp. It's better than nothing.

Maybe you can do a bean burger for breakfast.


----------



## Vshanell (Nov 9, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I bought some Nairobi setting lotion today but a lot of reviews say it doesn't offer a lot of hold.
> 
> Has anyone used it?


I didn't like it for my sets. I have fine hair and it weighed it down, felt kinda coated. It worked very well for my mom who is relaxed and has thicker, coarser strands than me. I keep meaning to try it for a twist out but I haven't yet.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 10, 2015)

Pokahontas said:


> I didn't like it for my sets. I have fine hair and it weighed it down, felt kinda coated. It worked very well for my mom who is relaxed and has thicker, coarser strands than me. I keep meaning to try it for a twist out but I haven't yet.


I just tried it again and remember it being better. I put oil under, but my hair isn't retaining moisture like it normally does. I am going to be forced to wash and 're-set sooner than I would like.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thinking I may try the Mich dreaded mid week set. The foam I used is making my hair feel ick. If laundry doesn't kill me a ponytail set with conditioner only is on the menu


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 11, 2015)

No time to set yesterday, but today I finger detanlged with some conditoner, shampoo'ed and then I like conditoner sit my hair while I showered. I made 6 ponytails and put leave-in conditoner in each. No other products until I get my hair balanced. 

My hair really needed this. Whatever combo of products I used had my hair, dull, fuzzy and made my ends stick together. I did a ponytail set and have a total of 18 rollers in my hair. If I can figure out the mobile site pictures will be posted in a few hours.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 12, 2015)

Set came out fine. Not the prettiest, but it made a good ponytail. I will put flexi Ross in the ponytail before bed. Overall it is just nice to have my hair feeling back to normal!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 15, 2015)

faithVA said:


> If you drink a smoothie you shouldn't be able to detect 1 tbsp of hemp seed. Maybe you are using too much for your recipe. I'm only blending carrot juice and greens and it blends fine.
> 
> If 1 tbsp is too much start with 1/2 tbsp. It's better than nothing.
> 
> Maybe you can do a bean burger for breakfast.



Thanks for all of these great tips @faithVA! Saw my doctor this week, and after reviewing tests I had done, she said my protein is at the level it should be. It's actually on the higher end of the range, so that's great. 

However. 

I learned that my Vitamin D is very, very low. I never realized what a big role it played on the health of your skin and hair before! http://www.prevention.com/beauty/hair/vitamin-d-deficiency-may-cause-hair-loss I've started taking Vitamin D supplements. I hope to be back to where I want to be in no time! Healthwise, first of all, and hairwise too!  

You're right about the hemp protein. I always used to do the recipes the back of the jar, and on the products I used to buy, it would call for like 3-4 tbsp. So it would be super chaulky and awful. But there's no need to use so much, especially since now I know the problem isn't my protein intake.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 17, 2015)

Did another ponytail set last night. I played with hear for about 2 months so I am in recovery mode with hair. I am trying to get things balanced again.

I cowashed, did 4 ponytails with three rollers each, slept in flexi Rods and bunned.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 17, 2015)

I've been meaning to update about the Nairobi. The hold was better than my keracare so that was a major plus. My stylist used to use this years ago on my hair. I'm not the best at roller setting so I'm not sure what to look for, but I did notice the coated feeling a few days after the set. I'm doing a magnetic set tonight so hopefully I'll have good hair days the rest of the week.


----------



## toaster (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been wearing my hair down in twist outs for like six months. It's been fun, and I'm glad I can wear my hair down when I want to, but I'm ready to go back to bunning. 

I'm going to shampoo, DC, and roller set my hair Saturday after my yoga class. It's been so long. Have to dig through my rollers to find the hard pink ones with the grips. I remember liking those the best. I'll post pictures!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 20, 2015)

toaster said:


> I've been wearing my hair down in twist outs for like six months. It's been fun, and I'm glad I can wear my hair down when I want to, but I'm ready to go back to bunning.
> 
> I'm going to shampoo, DC, and roller set my hair Saturday after my yoga class. It's been so long. Have to dig through my rollers to find the hard pink ones with the grips. I remember liking those the best. I'll post pictures!


It is great to have fun with your hair and play with options, but sometimes you just feel comfortable with you routine! That is how I feel about setting and my hair likes it best too


----------



## faithVA (Nov 20, 2015)

I would love to have a setting routine. I'm so lazy with these flat twist though.

I do a set in two weeks. Depending on how that goes maybe I can start setting regularly.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 20, 2015)

@toaster Hiya Lady!  Welcome home.  Yay, the rollersetting peeps are all coming back together. *grabs popcorn, a tall cold  and waits for the pictures cause I just know


----------



## toaster (Nov 20, 2015)

@Blairx0 @faithVA @lulu97 

Hey friends!! 

I'm with Faith, flat twists are super easy, but I miss setting! At Target tonight I'll be picking up a new spray bottle and some DC. I looked at my (much smaller) hair cabinet and noted I have two bottles of its a 10 leave in so I should be good to go.

Can't wait for a luxurious hair day tomorrow.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 20, 2015)

toaster said:


> @Blairx0 @faithVA @lulu97
> 
> Hey friends!!
> 
> ...


I am going to set tomorrow too! I will be in here checking for you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 20, 2015)

It feels so good under the dryer on this chilly night.


----------



## toaster (Nov 21, 2015)

50 minutes later my hair is shampoo'd, detangled, and in the six sections I need to set. Will deep condition for about 40 minutes before I rinse and start rolling.

I'm going to try to do it on soaking wet hair and give myself 2 hours under the dryer to dry. I even bought a small Denman paddle brush (not the kind with the red backing and removable bristles) to smooth my hair before I roll. The goal is a smooth set I can comb when I take it down.


----------



## toaster (Nov 21, 2015)

It took an hour and a half to roll my hair, but I know how to speed it up for next week. I tried to part for a mohawk set and the center was too wide, so I ended up just freestyle rolling. This will cut down on my parting time next week. I also was trying to put too much hair on a roller, so next time I will just use smaller sections. Otherwise, I just need to be patient.

The paddle brush really helped with detangling, so that gets a thumbs up for me. I lost a lot of hair, but I know it's because I don't have to detangle as well when I do a twist out, so I had a lot of shed hair to remove. 

Hopefully I'm dry in two hours and it won't take me as long next week.


----------



## toaster (Nov 21, 2015)

I think it was worth it! Excited for next week and to get my rolling time down. The brush really helped me get a smooth set.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 21, 2015)

Very nice. Next week will be even better. Yeah, putting less hair on your roller will given you even smoother results.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 21, 2015)

Rollers should be out soon. I didn't part well so I missed some strands in a rush. I sat under the dryer for 90mins and am now letting the rollers cool off while I pick up around the house


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 25, 2015)

Pics from my last set are attached. I really enjoyed that set, but I need to clarify my hair, detangle to the root and start sealing. 

I slept in a head full of curl formers. My plan was to blow it out this morning and have stretched hair to play with for the next week. Now I'm tried so we shall see.

Meanwhile, I want to stock up on products this black Friday and really get back to deep conditioning


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 27, 2015)

For those of you that set weekly, do you ever feel like it's too much manipulation?


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 27, 2015)

Has anyone tried setting with flax seed gel?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 27, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> For those of you that set weekly, do you ever feel like it's too much manipulation?



@PlainJane I set every week to 2 weeks. I've found that since I'm 98% natural, my hair desires to be wet and we'll conditioned at least once a week. When I do, my hair stays moisturized longer and just feels better to the touch. The actual manipulation from roller setting is only done once for an hour or two on wash day which to me is not bad at all. I usually set one day, oil my ends for 2 days and bun, then moisturize fully and protective style until wash day. Super easy. I mess with my hair less when I roller set versus doing any other style. Wash and go's need daily cowashing/manipulation for me to be satisfied with how they look and braidouts require me to stretch my hair twice for a few days in a row for me to achieve the volume I like. Setting weekly is the best for my hair even though my laziness tends to push that time frame every now and again.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 28, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Has anyone tried setting with flax seed gel?


I have in the past and loved the shine. I made my own so it was hard to get the same results batch to batch. I found as longn as I made very thin layers it dries quickly without flakinng and my hair like it. I plan to go back to it soon!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 28, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> For those of you that set weekly, do you ever feel like it's too much manipulation?


I was a long time weekly setter and plan to be again. I feel like my hair liked it because it was moisturizer the entire time manipulation occurred. I then oiled during the week, but all the detangling , combing etc happened on wet, clean, happy hair


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 28, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> Has anyone tried setting with flax seed gel?


@PlainJane yup I have and I loved it. I used to get a lot of compliments when I used flaxseed gel for curl former sets. It made my hair super shiny and moisturized. The only reason I stopped using it was bc I became too lazy to keep up with making it. Too much effort and I felt like it went bad before I could finish the jar quick enough, since I only used to set every 2-3 weeks


----------



## toaster (Nov 29, 2015)

Sitting at the airport planning my hair day when I get home. First I need to grocery shop and exercise. Afterwards I'll cowash, DC and detangle, rinse, roll, and dry. Expecting two hours under the dryer, hoping it takes about an hour to roll.


----------



## toaster (Nov 29, 2015)

Under the dryer! One hour to roll! Woo. I need a new rolling pattern. I use the yellow rollers and I have a hard time fitting 23 rollers on my head.


----------



## toaster (Nov 29, 2015)

Five hours start to finish. It's not so bad when 1 hour is deep conditioning (napping) and two hours under the dryer can be surprisingly productive. I'm happy with the results. Will just lightly apply coconut oil and wear my hair pinned up. These telephone cord looking scrunchies are good for not leaving dents in your hair. I got them on Amazon.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 29, 2015)

Okay @toaster, we need to trade manes.  Your set and hair are


----------



## toaster (Nov 29, 2015)

Your hair is gorgeous @MileHighDiva! I'm trying to reach new limits next year with no setbacks (fingers crossed).


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 29, 2015)

@toaster Love, love, looove your hair. Juicy, thick and sooo long.  

Whatever you've been doing, it's been working for you! If you have any advice on how to avoid setbacks, please share. 

Ladies, I plan to do my first curl former set in a year tonight. Just co-washed my hair with Joico and DC'ed with Silicon Mix. Going to set with mop top hair gel and Camille Rose naturals. Wish me luck. I hope this set takes only an hour. I'm going back to weekly/biweekly sets for the winter time. It's too cold to be washing my hair every day now. In the past I felt like curl former sets were too much manipulation for my hair, but I figure if I alternate which rollers I use every time, it should be ok. 




toaster said:


> View attachment 343973 View attachment 343975 View attachment 343977
> 
> 
> Five hours start to finish. It's not so bad when 1 hour is deep conditioning (napping) and two hours under the dryer can be surprisingly productive. I'm happy with the results. Will just lightly apply coconut oil and wear my hair pinned up. These telephone cord looking scrunchies are good for not leaving dents in your hair. I got them on Amazon.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Nov 29, 2015)

Gorgeous results! @toaster thick beautiful hair. I haven't set in a while since my patience is low and since I'm pretty much 14 months post, my roots stay looking puffy no matter what when I've attempted to roller set.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 29, 2015)

Just finished putting in the curlformers. Took an hour and a half. Not bad. Under the dryer now for a half hour so it can dry a little before I sleep. Will try to take some hair pics before work. Night ladies!


----------



## toaster (Nov 30, 2015)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Gorgeous results! @toaster thick beautiful hair. I haven't set in a while since my patience is low and since I'm pretty much 14 months post, my roots stay looking puffy no matter what when I've attempted to roller set.



Thank you! My roots are puffy as well, since I'm natural. I had to adjust my set expectations when I first started. My hair is not going to be silky smooth just from a roller set, I need heat to achieve that look. For the most part, it doesn't bother me because I work out and sweat and my roots will poof as the week goes on anyway. It's more about manageability through the week. 

Also if you want straight roots, a roller set and flat ironing the roots is less heat than a blow dry and flat iron.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 30, 2015)

Sooo I didn't get up on time to snap some pics of the completed set this morning after taking the curlformers out. I woke up late lol. It's hard to get up for work after a 4-day weekend! Here are some pics of my hair tonight. After I took the curlformers out in the morning, I pinned my hair back into a messy bun. I didn't use any hair ties because I feel like they make my buns look scanty lol. I like fat, juicy buns.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 30, 2015)

When you ladies are moisturizing at night, do you always moisturize with water? Or do you sometimes just use oil/your leave-in cream of choice?


----------



## toaster (Dec 1, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> When you ladies are moisturizing at night, do you always moisturize with water? Or do you sometimes just use oil/your leave-in cream of choice?



I've just been using coconut oil. Since I DC'd and used a moisturizing leave in, my hair doesn't feel dry by the end of the week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 1, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> When you ladies are moisturizing at night, do you always moisturize with water? Or do you sometimes just use oil/your leave-in cream of choice?



For the first 2 days or so, I just oil my ends with my argan/rosehip seed oil mix. When it starts to feel like it needs moisture, I use watered down Camille Rose Moisture milk. (I fill up a spray bottle till about 90% then add abut 5 squirts of the moisturizer). I don't seal either...the moisture milk has a nice blend of oils in it already.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 1, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> I couldn't wait to get home from vacation to wash and set my hair yesterday! Had to get off that vacation funk
> 
> 1) Pre-poo: Alma treatment mixed with water, silk amino acids and a dallop of conditioner. I was in a mixtress mood. My hair was smooth and silky upon rinsing after an hour.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful. It looks really silky and soft.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 1, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Absolutely beautiful. It looks really silky and soft.



@faithVA Awwww thanks Faith. My day has been made


----------



## toaster (Dec 2, 2015)

@lulu97 Add me to your prayer list too please! I remember in 2008 when I was transitioning all I wanted was a shoulder length wash and go. No matter what length my hair is... bra strap... waist... hip... my wash and go shrinks to neck length. NECK LENGTH. 

7 years later and that still makes me mad. Humph.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 2, 2015)

I am going to try to sneak in a set Friday afternoon. If not Friday then Sunday is going to be an all day hair day. 

I think it is time to winterize my routine. I bought some products with heavy cones that I hope will reduce friction and frizz. I plan to dc, apply leave in and use some old school if fantasia products to set. I need moisture to be locked in this winter. 

I also think a 2016 thread needs to get going.hmmmm


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 2, 2015)

When my curlformer set got old, I did a twist & curl last night. 
Results this morning: 
     


The rain today frizzed it out terribly. Will use gel tonight to set so it lasts longer.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> When my curlformer set got old, I did a twist & curl last night.
> Results this morning:
> 
> 
> The rain today frizzed it out terribly. Will use gel tonight to set so it lasts longer.



It looks good. I love the waves.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2015)

I have my curlformers in. I did a mudwash and then DCd with NaturelleGrow Herbal Blends. I'm used Natural Oasis tea to set. If I did this more often I could probably install the curlformers in 45 minutes. But I only use them a few times a year.

I will be under the dryer between 1 to 1.5 hours on cool. Then I will let my hair cool for 20 minutes. Then I need to pin curl my hair and hope it last through the night.

My hair is definitely longer than the last time I did a set.


----------



## toaster (Dec 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I have my curlformers in. I did a mudwash and then DCd with NaturelleGrow Herbal Blends. I'm used Natural Oasis tea to set. If I did this more often I could probably install the curlformers in 45 minutes. But I only use them a few times a year.
> 
> I will be under the dryer between 1 to 1.5 hours on cool. Then I will let my hair cool for 20 minutes. Then I need to pin curl my hair and hope it last through the night.
> 
> My hair is definitely longer than the last time I did a set.



I've been following you around the forum this week ms. @faithVA and your hair is gorgeous and getting so long! I think I saw a picture in the shoulder length thread so I didn't want to comment, but it was gorgeous!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2015)

toaster said:


> I've been following you around the forum this week ms. @faithVA and your hair is gorgeous and getting so long! I think I saw a picture in the shoulder length thread so I didn't want to comment, but it was gorgeous!



You don't know how much that means to me. Thank You. (I'm doing the ugly cry )

And your always welcome to comment in any of my threads. It's so quiet on this board jump in any time


----------



## toaster (Dec 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> You don't know how much that means to me. Thank You. (I'm doing the ugly cry )
> 
> And your always welcome to comment in any of my threads. It's so quiet on this board jump in any time



I'm seriously impressed with your growth! Just hanging and swanging 

It is quiet! I'm making an effort to get more involved in the hair care section. I don't even know half the brands people are talking about. I'm out of the loop.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 2, 2015)

faithVA said:


> It looks good. I love the waves.


thank you! @faithVA


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 2, 2015)

and yup i agree ladies @toaster @faithVA it is hella quiet on our board lol. but i haven't found another one that i love as much! <3 I like our little community. I think this year was a busy year for us all, I know it was for me. Maybe we can make a joint 2016 new year's resolution to check in more frequently  I know I was slacking on the check-ins this year lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2015)

Next year I will shoot for setting at least once a month so I can at least be more active than I was this year. Setting during the summer months it out though. I cycling starting late spring so no use doing sets during that time. Will have to see how it goes.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2015)

toaster said:


> I'm seriously impressed with your growth! Just hanging and swanging
> 
> It is quiet! I'm making an effort to get more involved in the hair care section. I don't even know half the brands people are talking about. I'm out of the loop.



I don't know about hanging or swanging but it is finally growing. Maybe it will hang and swang in 2016 

I need some curls drapping over my shoulders


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2015)

Let my hair cool and put my head in the freezer for a minute . Put a little oil on to seal and then pin curled the best I could. I know its not as hard as I am making it out to be.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 3, 2015)

@lulu97  I agree I have found that roller setting does mean that I manipulate my hair less until the next wash day. I use a fine toothed comb to set and it's starting to make me nervous. 

@Blairx0 I'm going to give the flaxseed a try soon then. So you don't use a moisturizer, only oil throughout the week?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2015)

My set came out OK. My ends in the back are still giving me fits. Hopefully by the time I'm SL they are in better shape. I just need this set to last through tomorrow evening.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 3, 2015)

coilyhaircutie said:


> and yup i agree ladies @toaster @faithVA it is hella quiet on our board lol. but i haven't found another one that i love as much! <3 I like our little community. I think this year was a busy year for us all, I know it was for me. Maybe we can make a joint 2016 new year's resolution to check in more frequently  I know I was slacking on the check-ins this year lol


I was ghost for a long time, but need and want to do better. I miss the app!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 3, 2015)

My set made it through the day. I wasn't sure if it would make it through the night though. I added a little tea and oil to the ends and put sections on flexi rods. If I can get decent curls with the flexi rods, this could be a game changer.


----------



## toaster (Dec 3, 2015)

faithVA said:


> My set made it through the day. I wasn't sure if it would make it through the night though. I added a little tea and oil to the ends and put sections on flexi rods. If I can get decent curls with the flexi rods, this could be a game changer.


Keep us updated! I wish I knew how to pin curl.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

toaster said:


> Keep us updated! I wish I knew how to pin curl.


I suck at it. My mom showed me several times but I just never caught on. I will keep practicing though.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

The flexi rods were a win. I was able to sleep in them and reset my curls. Maybe next time I do curlformers I will put them on flexi rods overnight versus pin curling.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 4, 2015)

toaster said:


> @lulu97 Add me to your prayer list too please! I remember in 2008 when I was transitioning all I wanted was a shoulder length wash and go. No matter what length my hair is... bra strap... waist... hip... my wash and go shrinks to neck length. NECK LENGTH.
> 
> 7 years later and that still makes me mad. Humph.




Girl I feel you! My hair is still hip length even after the cut and I don't like the length curly. I was maintaining at hip but think I might just let it grow as long as it can. I rarely wear it straight (maybe like once a year) so I'm shifting my growing goals to curly versus straight.



faithVA said:


> Let my hair cool and put my head in the freezer for a minute . Put a little oil on to seal and then pin curled the best I could. I know its not as hard as I am making it out to be.
> 
> View attachment 344285 View attachment 344287 View attachment 344289




@faithVA Looking good! Loving the color...speaking of which...What color (shade) are you using these days? Are you still liking the Shea Moisture system? I'm still really digging their jet black shade. 



coilyhaircutie said:


> and yup i agree ladies @toaster @faithVA it is hella quiet on our board lol. but i haven't found another one that i love as much! <3 I like our little community. I think this year was a busy year for us all, I know it was for me. Maybe we can make a joint 2016 new year's resolution to check in more frequently  I know I was slacking on the check-ins this year lol



I try to post as much as I can however, it's usually at the mercy of my 18 month old. Can only really get on when he naps. I really love the forum and interacting with the Ladies. It's a part of my girl time. lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Girl I feel you! My hair is still hip length even after the cut and I don't like the length curly. I was maintaining at hip but think I might just let it grow as long as it can. I rarely wear it straight (maybe like once a year) so I'm shifting my growing goals to curly versus straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm still using She Moisture and that's the Darkest Brown. As you can see on my hair it has reddish undertones. I'm considering going black next year. Unfortunately I ended up on their auto ship program and I have two boxes of color to use up. 

I may play around with a black rinse before I go permanent.


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2015)

I think I'm going to skip the end of year straightening and focus on setting into the new year. I'll just pull a piece from the back the get an idea of how long my hair is.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 4, 2015)

Is there going to be one of these for 2016? I joined the milestone challenge and one of them is perfecting a magnetic set. I've mastered perm rod sets but I can't keep the style nice for more than a couple days. Might want to work on that too.


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2015)

Thinking about putting liter sizes of the Mizani Thermasmooth shampoo and conditioner on my Christmas list. My stylist at Regis salon always used them before blow drying and flat ironing my hair and I never got heat damage or anything. Now I'm not putting direct heat on my hair, but I wonder if they would help smooth my hair for sets.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

toaster said:


> Thinking about putting liter sizes of the Mizani Thermasmooth shampoo and conditioner on my Christmas list. My stylist at Regis salon always used them before blow drying and flat ironing my hair and I never got heat damage or anything. Now I'm not putting direct heat on my hair, but I wonder if they would help smooth my hair for sets.


I think you should. I may try some salon products in the new year.


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I think you should. I may try some salon products in the new year.



I saw you can get Mizani liters for $20 on Amazon. If I don't get them for Christmas I'll buy them for myself. Anything moisturizing and anti-humidity is right up my alley. 

Which salon products are you interested in?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2015)

toaster said:


> I saw you can get Mizani liters for $20 on Amazon. If I don't get them for Christmas I'll buy them for myself. Anything moisturizing and anti-humidity is right up my alley.
> 
> Which salon products are you interested in?


I don't know. I'm just interested because you mentioned it and it sounded good.  Before you said it I never though about buying any salon products. I will probably just go to the Walmart salon and look around.

I need a gentler shampoo. I definitely don't need a liter though.


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2015)

faithVA said:


> I don't know. I'm just interested because you mentioned it and it sounded good.  Before you said it I never though about buying any salon products. I will probably just go to the Walmart salon and look around.
> 
> I need a gentler shampoo. I definitely don't need a liter though.


I do that too! When I see things mentioned on the board I'm all over it. I was even tea rising a few years ago until it caused breakage. Do you know I still have those tea bags? 

A liter of shampoo will last me more than two years, but I like my bottles to match. 

I've always been interested in Joico products. Ugh. One week back in the hair section and I want to buy things.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 4, 2015)

toaster said:


> One week back in the hair section and I want to buy things.


Girl. That is why I buy my hair products online. Once I step into the BSS, my eyes get greedy. I've been using the Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner. Smells great, and my hair likes it. I have a tiny 8 fl oz bottle of Mixed Chicks kids shampoo. I've legit had that thing for 6 months now, and it still is 3/4 of the way full. Shampoo lasts me foreeever.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 6, 2015)

Under the dryer. Plan to take pics and post them in the 2016 thread I will start!


----------



## toaster (Dec 6, 2015)

Blairx0 said:


> Under the dryer. Plan to take pics and post them in the 2016 thread I will start!


Woo I'm under the dryer too. No pics because I'm sure it will look the same as my last two sets.

My rolling muscle memory is coming back after a year off. This was my third set of the year and I rolled in 52 minutes! I also forgot how easy it was to detangle when you go from one set directly into the next set.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 7, 2015)

Bout to get my roll on today. I'll be back with pictures later.


----------



## toaster (Dec 7, 2015)

I did my "length check" and starting picture for the only challenge I'm joining for 2016, setting to success! I'm already in the healthy ends challenge with @faithVA so that takes care of my hair health for next year. I'm almost at... top of my butt crack length. Which is disgusting and there has to be another name for that right? Tailbone??


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 7, 2015)

toaster said:


> I did my "length check" and starting picture for the only challenge I'm joining for 2016, setting to success! I'm already in the healthy ends challenge with @faithVA so that takes care of my hair health for next year. I'm almost at... top of my butt crack length. Which is disgusting and there has to be another name for that right? Tailbone??


I see no problem with "booty crack" length hair   Not many can claim that.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 7, 2015)

toaster said:


> I did my "length check" and starting picture for the only challenge I'm joining for 2016, setting to success! I'm already in the healthy ends challenge with @faithVA so that takes care of my hair health for next year. I'm almost at... top of my butt crack length. Which is disgusting and there has to be another name for that right? Tailbone??



@toaster Gone girl get yo "Crack On". Feels good to be a part of the crack a lackin club huh?! When my hair falls just right, I can sit on it


----------



## toaster (Dec 7, 2015)

@MileHighDiva @lulu97 Alright ladies! In another inch or so I'll just claim crack a lackin length. 

Gorgeous set ms. Lulu!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 7, 2015)

Hahaha booty crack length. 

Definitely my Goal length. Along with this LOL: http://www.boredpanda.com/women-bea...ebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=BPFacebook


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

toaster said:


> @MileHighDiva @lulu97 Alright ladies! In another inch or so I'll just claim crack a lackin length.
> 
> Gorgeous set ms. Lulu!


I like that name "crack a lackin"  We say it enough and it will take off.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 7, 2015)

lulu97 said:


> Today's set.
> 
> View attachment 344761
> 
> ...


Those curls are juicy


----------



## toaster (Dec 14, 2015)

Spent the weekend in Miami so my set poofed and is over a week old. I will shampoo, detangle, do a short DC, and roll tonight after work. Hoping to make quick work of it as it only needs to last until Sunday. 

On Sunday I'm planning a full hair day as I'm overdue for my monthly protein treatment.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm trying flexi rods in the front with flat twist in the back. If this doesn't work out I will relegate flexi rods to preserving my curlformer sets. I like flexi rods on dry hair but not feeling it on wet hair. Because I'm trying to get tension on the roots they are much more uncomfortable and I definitely can't sleep in them. Perhaps I just need more practice. 

I'm under the dryer now. These will be coming out tonight


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2015)

I will stick to perm rods and curlformers for my wet sets. I will use flexi rods to maintain. The perm rods work better on my current length. They are easier to install for now. I'm sure with more practice I can use the flexi rods but at my current length my hair looks the same as a perm rod set. Probably because I don't know what I'm doing. 

This was just a dry run for the weekend. For the weekend I will do a perm rod set for my Xmas party. I have a feeling I will have to reset Saturday afternoon for Saturday evening. Perhaps that's where my flexi rods come into play.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 16, 2015)

How many curlformers do I need to order? It looks like there's 24 in a pack on eBay. 
Does anyone have a seller they can recommend?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 16, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> How many curlformers do I need to order? It looks like there's 24 in a pack on eBay.
> Does anyone have a seller they can recommend?



You'll probably need at least 2 packs (I'd be inclined to get 3). No advice on a seller as I bought mine from Sallys.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 16, 2015)

Been trying to wash and roller set my hair since Sunday! Lol

Pre-poo'd with SM Manuka Honey conditioner  on Sunday. Didn't feel like washing so it turned into an overnight pre-poo.

Washed with SM manuka honey shampoo and DC'd with MoroccanOil Hydrating Masque on Monday. Didn't feel like roller setting after so I just DC'd my leave in.

Roller set on Tuesday. Wrapped in silk scarf overnight 

Flat ironed today on 330 with my FHI platform. 

No pics but it's soft and flowy. Yum!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 16, 2015)

Decided to redo the front of my hair. I spritzed it with water and used BlueRoze flaxseed gel and put my hair on perm rods. This should turn out much better. Will wear this until Friday. I will wash and do the style again for the weekend.

If I can figure out a way to smooth my ends without a comb this may be my go to style.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 16, 2015)

new thread  created!

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/setting-to-success-2016.777299/


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2015)

It would have been better on wet hair but it will have them do. Will start over on Friday


 

It's raining here so not sure how long this will even last.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 17, 2015)

AbsyBlvd said:


> You'll probably need at least 2 packs (I'd be inclined to get 3). No advice on a seller as I bought mine from Sallys.


I'll order 3 to be safe. Thanks! 
How long does it take you to set with them?


----------



## GGsKin (Dec 17, 2015)

PlainJane said:


> I'll order 3 to be safe. Thanks!
> How long does it take you to set with them?



I bought the short ones and only managed to use them once before I outgrew them. 

I stay lurking in here but I hardly set my hair. I think it took me about 2hrs to set with them. I just remember wondering why I started, but it was my first time and I'm a slow worker when it comes to hair.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 17, 2015)

My hair was doing OK but with the rain it was starting to poof and I didn't know where it was going to end up. So I put the front curls into puffy flat twist and left a little out for a bang. It worked out nicely. I may even end up wearing it like this over the weekend. Something about hair left out in the front that makes flat twist look a little less casual


----------



## toaster (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm not sure how, but I came home from Sally's with 24 2 inch magnetic rollers, Silk Elements Foam Styling Lotion, and 10 Conair Pro roller clips. I hope I fit under the dryer. I'm posting pictures of tomorrow's set in the 2016 thread as my starter pics.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2015)

Cowashed last night, applied a leave in and a gel. Flat twisted the back and perm rodded the front. This may be my go to style. Easy to do and easy to maintain.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2015)

This will be easy to maintain. I will just put some flexi rods in the front.


----------



## toaster (Dec 19, 2015)

faithVA said:


> Cowashed last night, applied a leave in and a gel. Flat twisted the back and perm rodded the front. This may be my go to style. Easy to do and easy to maintain.
> 
> View attachment 345853


Your curls look pillow soft in this picture.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 19, 2015)

toaster said:


> Your curls look pillow soft in this picture.


Thank you. They are soft and fluffy.


----------



## toaster (Dec 19, 2015)

Okay, here are my terrible end of the year progress pictures. I didn't really set this year unless you call twist outs with satin rollers on the end a "set", but I wanted to do a final post in this tread before I move on to the 2016 thread tomorrow.

I started the year at full waist. Starting picture is 2014-12-20. Ending the year grazing crack-a-lackin. I was parting and finger de tangling my hair with coconut oil, so I pulled a piece of hair from the back quadrant. Today's picture taken 2015-12-19

Ready to set through the new year!


----------



## toaster (Dec 20, 2015)

Taking those roller clips back. They worked with the 2 inch gray magnetic rollers but I didn't fit under my Pibbs. I barely fit with 16 gray rollers (I roll in quadrants) as it is. 

I was considering just letting my hair grow for a while but I think sometime next year I'll start trimming more frequently and maintain length. Unless I can stretch my sets for 2 weeks at a time, I don't want the time i spend on my hair to increase too much.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 20, 2015)

I plan to set tomorrow. I will be Bunning this set for the holidays


----------



## toaster (Dec 20, 2015)

Final verdict: the smaller rollers give me straighter roots, and they come with snap covers so that helps. Will probably stick with those as the larger rollers only cut my rolling time down by 5 minutes and I still was under the dryer for two hours. Good experiment.


----------

